# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Bitte um finanzielle Unterstützung einer Studie zur DNA-Zytometrie

## RalfDm

Der Bundesverband             Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e. V. bittet um Unterstützung  
der             Studie 
*Vorhersage eines             klinisch gutartigen Verlaufes durch die
            DNA-Bildzytometrie
            bei             Niedrigrisikopatienten mit Mikrokarzinomen der Prostata* 
*mit             einer Spende* 
 auf das             Spendenkonto Bundesverband Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e. V. 
Konto-Nummer             70 20 621 Sparkasse Hannover             (BLZ 250 501 80) 
(Spendenquittung             wird vom BPS ausgestellt)


Mehr hier

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Ralf,

endlich sind zumindest die Weichen gestellt, dass durch die nun Realität gewordene Studie zur DNA-Zytometrie der Ploidiebefundung doch noch die längst überfällige Anerkennung als zusätzliche Malignitätsbefindung neben dem Gleason-Score zuteil werden wird, wovon ich fest überzeugt bin. Ich freue mich auch, dass Du diesen Spendenaufruf nun offiziell hier eingestellt hast.

*"Das Schwierigste tun wir heute, das Unmögliche morgen und übermorgen tun wir das, was uns Spaß macht"
*(Fridtjof Nansen)

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Forum,

damit ersichtlich ist, wofür der gespendete Betrag gedacht ist, bitte unbedingt als Verwendungszweck *"DNA-Zytometrie"* angeben. Der BPS wird eine Spendenquittung ausstellen.
Selbst kleinste Beträge würden dazu verhelfen, dass diese Studie nahtlos durchgezogen werden kann. Im Namen aller in den letzten Monaten hinter den Kulissen aktiv gewesener Betroffener bitte ich auch SHG-Leiter um Mithilfe bei der Publizierung dieses Spendenaufrufes.

Gruß Harald.

*„Große Gedanken brauchen nicht nur Flügel, sondern auch ein Fahrgestell zum Landen.“
*(Neil Armstrong

----------


## hartmuth

> Hallo Ralf,
> endlich sind zumindest die Weichen gestellt, dass durch die nun Realität gewordene Studie zur DNA-Zytometrie der Ploidiebefundung doch noch die längst überfällige Anerkennung als zusätzliche Malignitätsbefindung neben dem Gleason-Score zuteil werden wird, wovon ich fest überzeugt bin. Ich freue mich auch, dass Du diesen Spendenaufruf nun offiziell hier eingestellt hast.


Dem will ich mich anschließen und wünsche viel Erfolg.
Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## Helmut.2

Eine sehr gute Idee!

Was versteht man unter einer DNA-Zytometrie, dann sollte Er hier diesen Vortrag über DNA-Zytometrie anschauen!

Dieses Video-Flash wurde freundlicherweise von Josef Dietz und Heinz Brand - http://prostata-shg-bretten.de/ - zur Verfügung gestellt!

Mit herzlichen Grüßen 
Helmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

mein Abgesang auf die DNA Ploidie kam wohl doch zu früh, wie diese geplante Studie zeigt, was mich natürlich sehr freut. Gerade im Bereich AS ist die Ploidie der einzige zuverlässige Prognosefaktor, was mit der Studie nun bestätigt werden soll. Für Alle, die sich mit der Ploidie noch nicht befasst haben, möchte ich nachstehend aufzeigen, warum die Ploidie dem GS überlegen ist. Die Aussage/Prognose der Studie ist, dass für AS eine peridiploide Verteilung mit einer Proliferationfraktion < 5% Voraussetzung ist.
Der DNA Inhalt gesunder Zellen ist diploid = c2. Krebszellen, die in ihrem DNA Inhalt nur gering von der gesunden Zelle abweichen, nennt man zur Unterscheidung peridiploid, und in diesen Prostatakrebszellen liegt immer die reguläre Anzahl von 46 Chromosomen vor. Bei einem bösartigen Karzinom weisen die PK-Zellen fast in jeder Zelle einen anderen Chromosomensatz auf, der bis um das zehnfache erhöht sein kann. Die Chromosomenpaare in einer PK-Zelle können nur aus einem oder 1 ½ oder drei und mehr Chromosomen bestehen und abhängig vom Umfang der Störung wird der DNA-Inhalt größeren c-Werten wie c3, c4, c5 usw. zugeordnet. Die Beurteilung der PK-Zellen erfolgt unterm Mikroskop vollautomatisch mit einem Bildauswertprogramm.
Bei den gesunden Zellen der Prostata befinden sich < 5% in Teilung, so dass daraus abgeleitet wird, dass bei Prostatakrebs mit peridiploider Verteilung auch nur < 5% der Krebszellen in Teilung sein sollten für AS. Diesen Vorgang nennt man Proliferationfraktion. Liegen höhere Teilungsraten z.B. 10% oder gar 15% vor, dann kommt es schneller zu Veränderungen bei den Chromosomenpaaren, und der DNA-Inhalt verschiebt sich zu höheren c-Werten, und man spricht von Tumorprogression.
Nun komme ich zu meinem Fallbeispiel. Nach einer Zwölfer Stanzbiopsie erhält unser 65 Jahre alter Betroffener, wohnhaft in Bruchsal, seine Diagnose mit GS 6 bei zwei betroffenen Stanzen. Da der PSA-Wert 5,2 war, rät der Urologe erst einmal zu AS. Unser Betroffener tritt der SHG-Bretten bei, und dort erfährt er von der prognostischen Bedeutung der DNA-Ploidie. Er lässt an seinen zwei positiven Stanzen die DNA-Ploidie bestimmen, und das Ergebnis ist eine peridiploide Verteilung mit einer Proliferationsfraktion von 8%. Aufgrund des Ergebnisses entschließt er sich zu einer Prostatektomie. Eine richtige Entscheidung, denn mit seiner Proliferationsfraktion von 8% würde er zu den 32% Patienten mit peridiploider Verteilung gehören, bei denen innerhalb von zwei Jahren die Verteilung von peridiploid zu peritetraploid (bei 2/3 führt die Progression zu peritetraploid und beim letzten Drittel zeitlich später) fortschreitet, und seine statistische Chance des kurativen Erfolges von über 80% würde mit der peritetraploiden Verteilung auf 60% sinken.
Die Bestimmung der Ploidie aus den beiden betroffenen Stanzen erfolgt an mindestens 300 und in der Praxis meistens an ca. 440 PK-Zellen. Das Ergebnis wird in einem Histogramm dargestellt. Die x-Achse repräsentiert den DNA-Inhalt also die c-Werte, wobei diese bei einer peridiploiden Verteilung bei c = 2 ± 10% liegen also von c = 1,8 bis c = 2,2. In der y-Achse werden die gefundenen Zellen [n] mit gleichem DNA-Inhalt eingetragen. Das nachstehende Histogramm zeigt die peridiploide Verteilung bei c=2 und eine zweite kleine Häufung bei c=4. Dies Bild haben wir auch bei gesunden Zellen mit den diploiden Zellen bei c=2 und einer kleinen tetraploiden Häufung bei c=4, die der in Teilung befindlichen Zellen und damit der doppelten Chromosomenzahl von 92 entspricht. Bei unserem Beispiel mit 8% Proliferationsfraktion sind dies etwa 33 Zellen von den insgesamt 440 Zellen. Das zweite darunter stehende Diagramm zeigt die mögliche Progression nach einem Jahr und das dritte Histogramm die mögliche peritetraploide Verteilung nach zwei Jahren.






Obige Histogramme zeigen von oben nach unten schön die durch die Progression stattfindende Verschiebung nach rechts zu höheren DNA-Inhalten und damit aggressiverem PK. Hätte sich der Betroffene in unserem Fallbeispiel nur auf den Gleason Score und den PSA-Wert verlassen, dann wäre erst nach zwei bis vier Jahren bei einer Rebiopsie die Progression aufgefallen mit dem Ergebnis der deutlich niedrigeren statistischen Chance auf einen kurativen Erfolg bei der Ektomie.
Weiter lässt sich die Ploidie sehr gut als feinfühliges Therapiemonitoring für AS verwenden, denn auch bei den peridiploiden Verteilungen mit einer Proliferationsfraktion < 5% kann man nicht gänzlich auf eine Überwachung verzichten, da eine Progression immer einmal stattfinden kann/wird. Der weitere große Vorteil ist, dass für die Ploidie keine Stanzbiopsie benötigt wird, sondern eine FNAB (Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsie) ausreichend ist. Letztere ist sehr viel schonender und wenig belastend für die Prostata, wie ich auch aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen kann. Bis zur Diagnose hatte ich drei Stanzbiopsien mit insgesamt 33 Stanzen und später im Rahmen einer Forums Gruppenaktivität eine FNAB zwecks Therapieerfolgsnachweises. Die FNAB ist vergleichbar mit einer rektalen US-Untersuchung.

*Der Vorteil der DNA Ploidie für AS ist

- Klare Prognoseaussage mit peridiploider Verteilung und einer Proliferationsfraktion < 5%

- Feinauflösende Progressionsüberwachung

- Monitoring mittels wenig invasiver FNAB*

Abschließend möchte ich noch eine Abschätzung vornehmen, wie viele von den jährlich in Deutschland neu diagnostizierten 55000 Betroffenen für AS geeignet sind nach den obigen Ploidie-Kriterien. Unter Zugrundlegung nachstehender Tabellen




haben 48% einen GS 6. Dies sind 26400 Betroffene. Davon haben 62% eine peridiploide Verteilung = 16368 Betroffene. Nach Tribukait entwickeln sich 32 % der peridiploiden Karzinome innerhalb von zwei Jahren weiter und davon 2/3 zu peritetraploiden Karzinomen, so dass 11130 geeignete Betroffene für AS also 20 % der neu diagnostizierten übrig bleiben. Dies sind zwar nicht die behaupteten 50%, aber auch mit 11000 bzw. 20% der jährlichen Neuzugänge ist dies eine stattliche Zahl.

*Deswegen finde ich es hervorragend, dass sich der BPS für die Durchführung dieser Studie einsetzt. Ich werde dem Spendenaufruf folgen, und zwar um

- den Neubetroffenen eine gesicherte Entscheidungsgrundlage zu geben

- Übertherapie zu vermeiden

- meinen Söhnen, falls sie in meine Situation kommen, eine bessere Entscheidungshilfe zu liefern.*

Gruß Knut.

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo DNA-Zytometrie-Experten,

vielen Dank für Eure hochintessanten Ausführungen, ich habe viel gelernt. Trotzdem bleiben bei mir als Laie einige Fragen offen:
- warum hat sich die DNA-Ploidie bisher nicht durchgesetzt, obwohl ihr die Vorteile so positiv schildert?
- es gibt offensichtlich Experten (Prof.), die Eure Meinung nicht teilen,
- wenn Eure Aussagen zur DNA - Ploidie so unbestritten wären, wie Ihr sie darstellt, dann wäre die Studie unnötig,
- wenn das Ergebnis der Studie vor Studienbeginn schon "festliegt", ist dann die Studie nicht überflüssig?
- die Studie geht von einer Hypothese aus. Das Ergebnis der Studie soll die Hypthese bestätigen oder widerlegen. 
  Dies ist das saubere wissenschaftliche Vorgehen.

Ich halte die Durchführung einer Studie für sehr wichtig, bezweifele jedoch, ob sich die Skeptiker durch eine solche "kleine" Studie bekehren lassen.
Ich werde die Studie mit einem Beitrag unterstützen.

Gruß Werner

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Werner,




> warum hat sich die DNA-Ploidie bisher nicht durchgesetzt, obwohl ihr die Vorteile so positiv schildert?
>  - es gibt offensichtlich Experten (Prof.), die Eure Meinung nicht teilen,
>  - wenn Eure Aussagen zur DNA - Ploidie so unbestritten wären, wie Ihr sie darstellt, dann wäre die Studie unnötig,
>  - wenn das Ergebnis der Studie vor Studienbeginn schon "festliegt", ist dann die Studie nicht überflüssig?
>  - die Studie geht von einer Hypothese aus. Das Ergebnis der Studie soll die Hypthese bestätigen oder widerlegen. 
> Dies ist das saubere wissenschaftliche Vorgehen.


vorab mein ganz persönlicher Dank für Deine Spendenbereitschaft. Persönlicher Dank deshalb, weil mir die Durchführung dieser Studie eine Herzensangelegenheit ist. Bedeutet sie doch, dass erstmals nun die Richtigkeit der von Tribukait schon herausgefundenen Möglichkeit der Malignitätsbefundung eines Karzinoms durch die Abgleichung der Chromosomen, die in einem gesunden Körper immer gleichmäßig verteilt sind, nachgewiesen werden soll. Es ist nicht so ganz einfach, Deine gestellten Fragen ehrlich zu beantworten, ohne irgend jemand auf die Füße zu treten. Es ist eine endless-story, die sich über viele Jahre hingezogen hat. Vielleicht gelingt es einem meiner Mitbefürworter dieser Studie noch etwas weiter auszuholen, ohne Öl ins Feuer zu gießen. Das nämlich hätte diese Studie nicht verdient, für die hinter den Kulissen in den letzten Monaten besonders von einem SHG-Leiter 
hunderte Stunden Überzeugungsarbeit investiert wurden.

*"Bei meiner ungeheuren Ansammlung von Weisheiten erscheint es mir ja schade, sie nicht weiterzugeben - aber Du verstehst, o Herr, dass ich mir ein paar Freunde erhalten möchte"
*(Theresia von Avila) (1512 - 1582)

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Werner:- 

Die Studie wird nicht das Rad neu erfinden wollen, sondern ich verstehe diese als eine Argumentationshilfe beim beabsichtigten Antrag des BPS an die Entscheidungsgremien, die DNA-Analyse als eine zusätzliche Diagnose anzuerkennen und für die klinische Praxis zu empfehlen. Das finde ich sehr gut und werde mich auch finanziell beteiligen, allerdings nicht mit einer signifikanten Summe sondern meinen wirtschaftlichen Verhältnissen entsprechend nur mit einem Beitrag, der die Unterstützung ausdrückt.

Deine Fragen lassen sich beantworten, aber man gerät hierbei sehr schnell in einen nicht nur von medizinischen Gegebenheiten bestimmten Bereich. Du findest Antworten, wenn Du den Link im Beitrag von Harald-33 http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...tastasen/page2  aufrufst im Satz "Durch die folgenden Erläuterungen . . ."

Knut sei Dank für seine exzellente Beschreibung der Aussagemöglichkeiten von DNA-Analysen. Ich habe mich mit der Thematik ja auch schon jahrelang befasst, hätte aber keine vergleichbare Darstellung hinbekommen. Auf jeden Fall gewinnt man bei einer peridiploiden DNA mit einer Proliferationsfunktion < 5 (was auch einer gesunden DNA entspricht) Zeit und kann sich für AS entscheiden. Ich frage mich nun, ob die Proliferationsfraktion in allen Phasen der Erkrankung genetisch vorgegeben oder bei einem Ansteigen durch Verhaltensweisen oder Medikamente beeinflussbar ist, wodurch die Zeit des AS sich verlängern ließe.

Für mich persönlich ist die Zeit des AS allerdings vorbei und ich befasse mich nach meinem letzten Befund Gleason 4+5 vorrangig mit Problemen der Hormonresistenz sowie der Vermeidung und Behandlung von Metastasen. Aber auch bei mir war der Progress schon vor Jahren durch DNA-Analysen festgestellt und der weitere Verlauf vorausgesagt worden und ich bin überzeugt, dass auch für das Erkennen und Monitoring fortgeschrittener Erkrankung in Zukunft sich weitere Anwendungsmöglichkeiten für die DNA-Analyse ergeben werden.

Gruß Reinardo

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Reinhard,




> Ich frage mich nun, ob die Proliferationsfraktion in allen Phasen der Erkrankung genetisch vorgegeben oder bei einem Ansteigen durch Verhaltensweisen oder Medikamente beeinflussbar ist, wodurch die Zeit des AS sich verlängern ließe.


Prof. Böcking nennt für die Gruppe mit peridiploider Verteilung mit einer Proliferationsfraktion < 5%, dass jährlich 1% der Betroffenen aus dieser Gruppe eine Progression erfahren also nach 10 Jahren immer noch 90% dieser Gruppe keine Verschlechterung ihres Zustandes haben.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Werner,




> - warum hat sich die DNA-Ploidie bisher nicht durchgesetzt, obwohl ihr die Vorteile so positiv schildert?


Die DNA-Ploidie war in den 80 und 90 Jahren durchaus eine gängige Diagnosemethode beim PK. Die DNA-Ploidie ist traditionell mit der FNAB verbunden und in dieser Zeit hat man- so hat mein Urologe die Ektomie definiert- irgendwie die Prostata rausgemurkst. Dann kamen Walsh, Huland , die die Operationsmethoden verfeinerten und die Nerven schonende Technik entwickelten. Dazu benötigte man genauere Informationen über Lage, Ausdehnung, Kapseldurchbruch usw. Diese Informationen lieferte die Stanzbiopsie zuerst mit 6 Stanzen, dann später Erweiterung auf 10, und heute sind 12 Stanzen zum Standard geworden. An den Stanzen wurde der GS als Nachweis für die Krebsklassifizierung bestimmt. Die tüchtigen Chirurgen machten die Prostatektomie zum Goldstandard beim PK mit dem Versprechen der Heilung. Die FNAB und damit die Ploidie waren überflüssig geworden.




> - es gibt offensichtlich Experten (Prof.), die Eure Meinung nicht teilen,


Dies ist richtig, aber in der Medizin nichts Ungewöhnliches sondern eher der Standard. Harald zur Hausen wurde von seinen Kollegen viele Jahre verlacht und hat schließlich den Nobelpreis für den Lacher erhalten, was aber auch zeigt, was von den Experten (Prof.) zu halten ist. Dieser Vergleich bezieht sich auf die Ploidie und bitte nicht auf unsere Ploidie-Fan-Gruppe.
Wir hatten im Forum einen Arbeitskreis zur DNA-Ploidie, der vom BPS-Vorsitzenden, Günter Feick, initiiert war. Im Rahmen der AK-Recherchen hatte Heribert als Mitglied des AK um die 40 Kliniken/Prostatazentren angeschrieben. Die meisten Stellungnahmen auch beim telefonischen Nachfassen waren überheblich, arrogant. Die Prognosemöglichkeit der Ploidie, dass z.B. eine Ektomie bei GS 6 aber mit aneuploider Verteilung nur geringe Heilungsaussichten haben würde, interessierte niemanden, denn dies behinderte nur den eingefahrenen Operations-Geschäftsablauf.




> - wenn Eure Aussagen zur DNA - Ploidie so unbestritten wären, wie Ihr sie darstellt, dann wäre die Studie unnötig,
> - wenn das Ergebnis der Studie vor Studienbeginn schon "festliegt", ist dann die Studie nicht überflüssig?


Unsere Aussagen zur Ploidie basieren auf wissenschaftliche Arbeiten und Studien, wobei Prof. Tribukait viele grundsätzliche Erkenntnisse erarbeitet hat. Diese älteren Studien genügen in ihrem Designe nicht den heutigen hohen Anforderungen und erreichen nur die Levels 2b/3b gemäß dem Oxford Center for Evidence Based Medicine. Deshalb soll die geplante Studie den Durchbruch für die prognostische Aussagekraft der DNA-Ploidie bringen. Günter Feick hatte mich zu meiner Meinung zur geplanten Studie gefragt und nachstehend meine Antwort:

_Hallo Günter,
die geplante Studie sehe ich sehr positiv, denn das von der Studie erwartete Ergebnis vertrete ich schon seit Jahren im Forum als bereits vorhandenen Standard der DNA-Ploidie. Ich hatte Dir bereits vor einigen Jahren, als Du von der PK-Konferenz in Los Angeles kamst und im Forum berichtetest, dass die Vermeidung der Übertherapie das neue große Thema wäre und hierzu geeignete Diagnoseverfahren benötigt werden, geantwortet, dass wir dies bereits mit der DNA-Ploidie haben.
Ich wünsche ein gutes Gelingen!
Gruß Knut._

Ich hoffe, dass meine Erklärungen zu Deinen Anmerkungen/Fragen Dich zufrieden stellen.
Gefreut habe ich mich auch über Deine angekündigte Spendenbereitschaft, wobei natürlich der Spendenbetrag nicht wirtschaftlich belastend sein soll, denn das erwartet wohl niemand. Die Symbolik zur Spendenbereitschaft, wie Reinardo anmerkte, halte ich für wichtig, denn soweit ich mich erinnere, ist dies der erste Spendenaufruf des BPS für eine Studie. Alle, die in diesem Forum aktiv oder passiv vertreten sind, haben ihre Sorgen und einige sehr große Sorgen. Aber bei diesem Aufruf sollten wir einmal kurz inne halten und durch eine ausgeprägte Spendenbereitschaft dem BPS in seinem Anliegen unterstützen. Mit der Umsetzung der Studie steht dann als Ergebnis das diagnostische Verfahren bereit, die Übertherapie zu vermeiden und gleichzeitig den zukünftig Betroffenen- also auch unseren Freunden und Bekannten und unseren Söhnen- die gewünschte Entscheidungssicherheit zu geben.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,
meine Ausführungen zur Kopplung DNA-Ploidie und FNAB können missverstanden werden. Sie beziehen sich auf die Historie. Selbstverständlich kann auch aus der Stanzbiopsie die DNA-Ploidie ermittelt werden, und es muss nicht zusätzlich eine FNAB gemacht werden. Letztere bietet sich dann aber bei einem Therapiemonitoring unter AS an, da diese weniger invasiv ist.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,




> Hallo,
> .... Selbstverständlich kann auch aus der Stanzbiopsie die DNA-Ploidie ermittelt werden, und es muss nicht zusätzlich eine FNAB gemacht werden. Letztere bietet sich dann aber bei einem Therapiemonitoring unter AS an, da diese weniger invasiv ist.
> Gruß Knut.


der Einwurf ist "kriegsentscheidend" in der aktuellen AS Diskussion. Es wird in der Mehrzahl noch stanzbiopsiert, da die meisten Urologen egal was in der Leitlinie steht derzeit Wert auf den Gleason Score legen, und dann FNAB kein Thema ist DNA Zytometrie aber wohl ein Thema ist.

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Knut,

vielen Dank für Deine ausführlichen Erläuterungen.

Wenn ich vor meiner RPE Kenntnisse über die DNA-Ploidie gehabt hätte ... Quatsch: Dies ist Schnee vorn gestern!
Ich hoffe, dass das Ergebnis der Studie den Betroffenen, die nach uns kommen, bei Ihren Entscheidungen helfen wird und dadurch manche Übertherapie vermieden werden kann.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Werner

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Günter,




> DNA Zytometrie aber wohl ein Thema ist.


es ist beruhigend, diese Aussage aus Deiner Feder lesen zu dürfen. Immerhin sind uns die Pathologen in dieser überarbeiteten Fassung "Anleitung zur pathologisch-anatomischen Diagnostik von Prostatatumoren" schon etwas näher gekommen. Auf Seite 8 unter B.9 ist im letzten Absatz vermerkt:

"DNA-zytometrische Untersuchungen können im Einzelfall als Zusatzuntersuchung bei bestimmten Fragestellungen, z. B. Active Surveillance, neben dem Gleason-Grading durchgeführt werden, sind jedoch nicht als Standard anzusehen".

P.S.: 


> Letztere bietet sich dann aber bei einem Therapiemonitoring unter AS an, da diese weniger invasiv ist.


Dafür, Günter, wäre doch eine FNAB weniger invasiv.

*"Überzeugung ist ein Vorurteil, das man sich selbst erarbeitet hat"
*(Wolfram Weidner)

----------


## Heribert

Hallo werte Mitstreiter,

nach dem Winzerspruch, "siebzehnmal muß der Winzer um jeden Rebstock gehen, sonst gerät der _Wein_ nicht", müsste jetzt endlich eine Annäherung zwischen den Zytopathologen und den Urologen möglich sein. Was wir, die DNA-Protagonisten, bereis bei der Harrow-Studie für möglich hielten, muss nun leider als prospektive Studie in Eigeninitiative durchgeführt werden. 
Den engagierten Mitstreitern, die ohne nachzulassen recherchiert, mit maßgeblichen Experten korrespondiert haben, um die Studie auf den Weg zu bringen, gilt mein meine ganz besondere Wertschätzung und mein Dank. Selbstverständlich habe ich mich mit einer angemessenen Spende beteiligt, und hoffe, dass diese einzigartige Aktion erfolgreich verläuft. 

Gruß Heribert

----------


## silver dollar

Hallo Harald,

unabhängig davon, dass ich in 2 Funktionen heftig involviert bin wollte ich bei Knut's Ausführungen nur klarstellen, dass die heutige Situation auch hinsichtlich möglicher AS üblicherweise von einer Stanzbiopsie und einem Gleason Ergebnis ausgeht und es damit darstellbar ist und so dargelegt werden muss, dass eine DNA Auswertung auch aus den Stanzen erfolgen kann. Was danach kommt- kann / muss nicht - sehr differenzierte Wege gehen, ein AS Weg kann mit FNAB eine Zeit lang erfolgen ob das langfristig ohne erneuten Gleason nur auf DNA basiert geht hängt wohl vom Einzelfall ab. Die S3 gibt dazu (noch) nicht so viel her.

Anyhow welcome back on board

----------


## Schorschel

> ...ein AS Weg kann mit FNAB eine Zeit lang erfolgen...


Im Prinzip ja...

Das Problem: 

Es gibt *viel* zu wenig Ärzte, die die FNAB im Repertoire haben. Und die wenigen, die das Verfahren anbieten, aspirieren zu oft zu wenige brauchbare Biopsate (brauchbar = genügend Zellen in den aspirierten Biopsaten, damit der Zytologe eine ausreichende Menge an analysefähigem Material bekommt).

Bei meiner letzten FNAB - ich bin bekanntermaßen AS'ler und ein FNAB- und DNA-Zyto-Fan - waren in mehr als der Hälfte der Proben keine Zellen zu finden. Und ich musste vorher 200km fahren, um diesen von Prof. Böcking empfohlenen Arzt aufzusuchen.

Neben der höchst erstrebenswerten Aufwertung der DNA-Z. wäre es m.E. dringend erforderlich, der FNAB eine breitere Anwendungsbasis zu verschaffen, damit nicht nur für Stanzbiopsien (die überall in Deutschland in 10km Umkreis wahrscheinlich von 10 Urologen und 5 Krankenhäusern angeboten werden), sondern auch für die FNAB eine vernünftige, alltagstaugliche Verfügbarkeit (z.B. für die AS-Verlaufskontrolle) gegeben ist.

Schorschel

P.S.: Nach Rückkehr aus meinem Urlaub (der auch schuld daran ist, dass ich öfters als sonst im Forum bin) werde ich natürlich auch einen Betrag auf das Spendenkonto überweisen.

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,



> Im Prinzip ja...
> 
> Das Problem: 
> 
> Es gibt *viel* zu wenig Ärzte, die die FNAB im Repertoire haben. Und die wenigen, die das Verfahren anbieten, aspirieren zu oft zu wenige brauchbare Biopsate (brauchbar = genügend Zellen in den aspirierten Biopsaten, damit der Zytologe eine ausreichende Menge an analysefähigem Material bekommt).


so erstrebenswert das ist/wäre, erst mal sehen, dass wir das Thema DNA Zytometrie zum laufen bekommen, dann kann ein Thema wie Stanz / FNAB möglicherweise folgen.
In der Medizin in diesem Vektor bedeutet oft wer zu viel auf einen Satz haben will der läuft Gefahr nichts oder nur wenig zu bekommen.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Forum,

sicher ist den meisten Forumsbenutzern geläufig, dass Spenden bis zu einer Höhe von 200  auch ohne eine Spendenbescheinigung von den Finanzbehörden bei der jährlichen Steuererklärung anerkannt werden. Es genügen die Angaben über den Verwendungszweck. In *diesem Link* befinden sich weitere Informationen.

Intern wurde angeregt, anläßlich der monatlichen Treffs der Selbsthilfegruppen Spendensammeldosen mit der Kennzeichnung "Spende für Studie DNA-Zytometrie" aufzustellen und den möglicherweise eingesammelten Betrag als Einzelperson, also nicht als Gruppe, auf das Spendenkonto einzuzahlen. Im Namen aller zukünftig Betroffenen, für die z.B AS als primäre Therapie in Frage käme, danke ich auch den Spendern der kleinen Beträge, die in die Spendensammeldosen einfließen würden.

*"Reich wird man erst durch Dinge, die man nicht begehrt"
*(Mahatma Gandhi)

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Ralf, hallo Diskutanten,

wenn ich mir die Finanzierung der Studie anschaue, fallen mir zwei Fragen ein.*

Kostenschätzung:* 
 Dokumentationsassistenz/statistische     Auswertung durch HAROW-Studienleitung  
 *5.740 *     Kostenerstattung für Untersuchungsmaterial einsendender Pathologen *7.175 * 2.         DNA-Zytometrien inklusive Rebiopsien  *22.050 * 3.         Honorar für Zweit-Gradierung  * 2.800 * 
 *Summe:  37.765 *
1. Frage: Wo ist mein Denkfehler?

Da die DNA-Zytometrie Kassenleistung ist, insofern wahrscheinlich auch von der privaten Krankenversicherung bezahlt wird, müsste die Kasse ca. 75,-  pro Zytometrie zahlen. Bei 287 Patienten wären das bereits ca. 22.000,- . Damit sind die Biopsien bezahlt.  


2. Frage: Welchen Betrag spenden die Krankenkassen? Diese haben, falls Übertherapie verringert wird, einen Millionennutzen. Wie steht die größte Kasse Deutschlands, die Barmer-GEK, dazu?

Dazu ein Hinweis. Nachdem die letzte Vorstandsvorsitzende der Barmer-GEK, eine gelernte Lehrerin, (Birgit Fischer, ehemals Gesundheitsministerin NRW, damals SPD-Vorstand) diese direkt auf einen Lobbyisten-Posten der Pharmaindustrie verlassen hat, dürften die beiden Ärzte im Vorstand wieder mehr Einfluss haben. 
Dr. Rolf-Ulrich Schlenker war Vorstandsvorsitzender der Gmünder Ersatzkasse, die die diversen Papiere und das Symposium zur DNA-Zytometrie unterstütz hat. Heute ist er einer der drei Vorstände der Barmer-GEK.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Wolfgang,
die Vergütung für die DNA-Zytometrie ist 45,38 EURO. Ich weiß, dass man sich im Vorfeld schon um die Finanzierung der Studie bemüht und erst als letzten Schritt dann wohl den Weg der Spendenfinanzierung gewählt hat. Ich nehme an, dass Günter Feick sich zu diesem Punkt noch äußern wird. Da ich noch Kontakt zu Prof. Böcking habe, werde ich auch bei ihm nachfragen und um Information bitten. Übrigens sparen nicht die Krankenkassen eventuell die Millionen ein sondern wir als Beitragszahler.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Guten Morgen Knut,

Du hast Recht, der _Beitragszahler_ spart.

Die Kosten für die DNA-Zytometrie habe ich beim KISP entnommen. hier
Der Wert beträgt lt. dieser Quelle für eine DNA-Zytometrie aus Stanzbiopsie 71,- . 

Zitat:"
*Wieviel     kostet die DNA-Bildzytometrie?*
 Das hängt vom     Untersuchungsmaterial und davon ab, ob ein entsprechender     Überweisungsschein vorliegt.

 a) Mit     *Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsie*:
 
 Bei Kassenpatienten     sofern ein Überweisungsschein vom Urologen vorliegt vergütet     die Krankenkasse je Untersuchung ca. 37,00  (EBM 2000plus:     Ziffer 19330).
 Bei Kassenpatienten     zahlt der Patient selbst (sog. IGeL-Leistung), sofern kein     Überweisungsschein vom Urologen vorliegt. Dann fallen folgende     Kosten an: 61,08 , Ziffer 4852 + 4865 (GOÄ analog: 2 x     4815 + 4852) plus Porto 2,20 .
b) Mit     *Stanzbiopsien* oder *Operationsmaterial*:
 
 Bei Kassenpatienten     vergütet die Krankenkasse sofern ein Überweisungsschein vom     Urologen vorliegt dem Pathologen ca. 71,00  (EBM 2000plus:     Ziffer 19330 + 19332).
 Bei Kassenpatienten     zahlt der Patient selbst (sog. IGeL-Leistung) sofern kein     Überweisungsschein vom Urologen vorliegt.
Dann fallen     folgende Kosten an: 113,54 , Ziffer 3920 + 4852 + 4865 (GOÄ     analog: 2 x 4815 + 4852) plus Porto 2,20 ."
Zitat Ende

Zwei zusätzliche Gedanken.

Wenn man bedenkt, wieviel Geld für teilweise sinnlose Nahrungsergänzungsmittel ausgegeben wird, wäre es m.E. sicher kein Problem, den HAROW-Patienten für diese zusätzliche Diagnostik, wissenschaftlich begleitet, ein paar Euro "abzuknöpfen". 

Außerdem, wenn ein Wissenschaftsbereich einer Uni im eigenen Interesse, der möglicherweise umfassenden Anerkennung einer Methode, nicht mal 287, ca. halbstündige, Zytometrien durchführen kann, ohne gleich um Geld zu betteln, weiß ich nicht, wo wir langsam landen.  Dass die Mitarbeiter ihre Familien ernähren müssen, ist mir schon klar. Aber, eine Uni arbeitet ja auch mit Steuergeldern.

Mir geht es nicht darum zu nörgeln. Ich bin froh, dass das Ding angelaufen ist. Ich wollte einfach meine Gedanken dazu schildern. Ich bin aber überzeugt, dass Prof. Böcking die Sache gemacht hätte und gut. Vielleicht habe ich ja doch einen Denkfehler, da lasse ich mich gerne korrigieren.

In der Hoffnung eines guten Ergebnisses im Sinne der übertherapierten Männer beste Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Wolfgang,

Krankenkassen zahlen für die Diagnose einer Erkrankung auf Basis der Verordnung eines Arztes und nach dem Einheitlichen Bewertungsmaßstab (EBM)
Kosten der Studien z. B. sich ergebend durch eine DNA zytometrische Untersuchung werden von Kassen nicht erstattet. 

Günter

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Günter,

danke für Deine Antwort. 

Schön wäre es, wenn sich eine Krankenkasse beteiligen würde, wenn sie es darf. Der damaligen Gmünder Ersatzkasse haben wir es  zu verdanken, dass sich das Wissen von Prof. Böcking ein wenig verbreitet hat.

Wenn man es mit HAROW noch geschafft hätte, die Idee von Hans-Heinrich Glättli mit zu prüfen, wäre das noch ein zusätzlicher Vorteil gewesen. Aber vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, der die nach ein paar Jahren vorliegenden Daten (PSA, Biopsien, tatsächliche Verläufe) durch die Software von Glättli prüfen lässt. Zur Erinnerung an Mitleser zum Beispiel 1.hier und 2. hier und 3. hier.

Wie aus dem Inhalt des ersten Links zu ersehen ist, wird, wenn man einem weiteren Link folgt, eine derartige Auswertung für 46,-  angeboten. Dieses Angebot scheint auf der im 1. Link unter #4 beschriebenen Zusammenarbeit von H.H Glättli und Dr. Dr. J. Durner entstanden zu sein. Dazu hier unter wissenschaftliche Grundlagen. Vielleicht kann man beiden Wissenschaftlern die Daten von HAROW anbieten, damit sie diese, auf eigene Kosten zu ihrem eigenen (hoffentlich) Vorteil, auswerten können. 

Ich wünsche einen angenehmen, aber trotzdem weiterhin arbeitsreichen und erfolgreichen Ruhestand.

Wolfgang

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Wolfgang,




> Schön wäre es, wenn sich eine Krankenkasse beteiligen würde, wenn sie es darf. Der damaligen Gmünder Ersatzkasse haben wir es zu verdanken, dass sich das Wissen von Prof. Böcking ein wenig verbreitet hat.


Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass die Dir bekannte Broschüre der GEK demnächst auch im Zusammenwirken mit Urologen in überarbeiteter und vor allem handlicher Größe und unter der finanziellen Obhut der BEK/GEK neu erscheinen wird. Das gilt auch für die Broschüre zu AS von der Stiftung Männergesundheit (Harow-Studie), die von Prof. Weißbach überarbeitet wird.
Es macht aber jetzt wenig Sinn, an verpasste Möglichkeiten zu erinnern. Wir sollten in die Zukunft schauen.

Es ist nämlich dank unermüdlicher Bemühungen eines SHG-Leiters aus dem Raum Baden-Württemberg endlich gelungen, eine Brücke zu schlagen zwischen Pathologen und Zyto-Pathologen und Urologen. Es ist gelungen, dass Prof. Weißbach und Prof. Böcking in gemeinsamen Gesprächen die Möglichkeiten einer Studie, wie sie sehr ausführlich im vorstehenden Spendenaufruf beschrieben wurde, auszuloten. Es gelang schließlich auch, dass das Patientenkollektiv der Harow-Studie von der Stiftung Männergesundheit für diese Studie zur Verfügung gestellt wird. Das war wirklich nicht so ganz einfach zu lösen, wie Du Dir sicher vorstellen kannst.

Den Nutzen dieser Studie, und das klang schon in einem Beitrag an, werden unsere Kinder und Enkelkinder haben. Und jeder Euro, der für diese Studie gespendet wird, kommt letztlich in erster Linie unserer Nachfolgegeneration zugute. Die wird davon profitieren können, wenn Übertherapien zu umgehen sind, weil dank zusätzlicher Malignitätsbefundung mit einer ergänzenden Aussagekraft auch ein Weg unter AS möglich werden könnte. Das sollte bitte stets unser Leitgedanke sein. Diese Studie kommt, aus welchen Gründen auch immer spät, aber nicht zu spät. Dieser Thread ist dem Spendenaufruf gewidmet und der sollte ruhig wiederholt dürfen, damit es gelingt, die Studie voranzubringen. Es wird wohl nicht bei den 287 Patienten bleiben. Es werden weitere aktuelle Abläufe mit einbezogen werden können. 

*"Der Fortgang der wissenschaftlichen Entwicklung ist im Endeffekt eine ständige Flucht vor dem Staunen".
*(Albert Einstein)

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Harald,

ich danke Dir für die Informationen und freue mich sehr, dass die Barmer Gmünder Ersatzkasse wieder auf dem Weg zu sein scheint, sich vorrangig den gesundheitlichen Interessen ihrer Mitglieder zu widmen, nachdem die vorherige Vorstandvorsitzende (Birgit Fischer, SPD, eine Lehrerin, ehemals Gesundheitsministerin NRW, ehemals SPD-Vorstand) sich als Lobbyistin in die Pharmaindustrie abgeseilt hat und nicht mehr versucht, eine Krankenkasse politisch zu instrumentalisieren.

Ich möchte alle Mitleser nochmals auf die von mir im vorherigen Beitrag eingestellten Links zur genauen Auswertung eines PSA-Verlaufs hinweisen. Diese Methode ist der bereits verbesserten logarithmischen Darstellung, wie sie bei Pierrot (www.myprostate.eu) verwendet wird, zusätzlich deutlich überlegen. Die benignen und malignen PSA-Anteile werden auseinandergerechnet und der Zeitpunkt eines Progresses erkannt.

Ich habe meine Werte vor einiger Zeit von Herrn Glättli -im Forum unter Hans-Heinrich registriert- auswerten lassen. 

Besten Dank an den SHG-Leiter, der die (teilweise "bockigen") Wissenschaftler zusammengebracht hat.

Wolfgang

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Wolfgang,

in diesem Thread ging und geht es um die Motivierung zur Spendenbereitschaft, was nicht bedeutet, dass es Dir etwa verwehrt werden sollte, Deine guten Erfahrungen mit besonderen Überprüfungsmethoden von PSA etc. kund zu tun. Ich möchte mich aber auf unser Thema, nämlich Studie im Zusammenhang mit DNA-Ploidie wieder konzentrieren. Bitte dies lesen: : http://dietmar-hopp-stiftung.de/s4_m...-prostatakrebs Da mein Wohnort in dem Bereich liegt, für das ausschließlich Anträge zur Anerkennung eine Chance haben, berücksichtigt zu werden, möchte ich einen Versuch starten.

*"Altern heißt, sich über sich selbst klarwerden"
*(Simone de Beauvoir)

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

letzte Woche hatte ich das Abschlusskonzert  AFRICAN Tales des Oberstdorfer Musiksommers besucht und bin ganz euphorisiert von dem Gesehenen und insbesondere von dem Gehörten nach Hause gegangen. Es war einfach fulminant, dies große Symphonieorchester mit lauter jungen Nachwuchsmusikern, einem Chor junger Frauen und den vier Afrikanern mit ihrer traditionellen Musik und Gesang über den Mythos des Löwenkönigs im Dialog mit dem Orchester und Frauenchor zu erleben.

Nun werden sich viele fragen, Was hat der Oberstdorfer Musiksommer mit der geplanten Ploidie-Studie zu tun?
Beiden Projekten ist gemeinsam, dass sie durch persönlichen Einsatz einiger engagierter Personen initiiert wurden und nur mit Privatspenden unterhalten bzw. durchgeführt werden können.
Eure Spende wird gebraucht, um mit der DNA-Ploidie die Übertherapie zu vermeiden bei gleichzeitiger Entscheidungssicherheit der Neubetroffenen also gegebenenfalls auch bei Freunden, Bekannten oder sogar den eigenen Söhnen.

Und noch etwas! Die Spende kommt zu 100 % dem Projekt zugute, und es bleibt nicht die Hälfte oder mehr im Verwaltungsdschungel, wie bei den sonst üblichen Spendenaufrufen, hängen.
Und es gibt den Einsatznachweis, da der BPS über die Studienergebnisse detailliert berichten wird.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen,
eine Anregung: Veröffentlichung des jeweils erreichten Spendenstandes hier im Forum, vielleicht wöchentlich. Erfahrungen zeigen, dass eine solche Veröffentlichung mobilisierend wirken kann.
Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Hartmut,

wird zum Wochenende realisiert. Beste Grüße aus der Pfalz.

*"Der schlimmste Weg, den man wählen kann, ist der, keinen zu wählen".
*(Anonym)

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Forum,

der BPS ist dem Wunsch nicht nur von Hartmut, sondern auch von einigen mir bekannten Spendern nachgekommen und hat heute die aktuelle Spendensumme auf der Home-Page veröffentlicht. Hier ist das Ergebnis:

Summe der eingegangenen Spenden am 26.08.2011: 2.660,00   -  Anzahl der Spendenüberweisungen: 19

Ich muß gestehen, dass ich in Anbetracht dieses eher bescheidenen bisherigen Spendenbetrages doch, ganz gelinde formuliert, ziemlich entäuscht bin. Es ist natürlich immer möglich, dass der Zusatz für "Studie DNA-Zytometrie" auf den Einzahlungs- oder Überweisungsträgern vergessen wurde oder versehentlich eine falsche Kontonummer angegeben wurde. Ich möchte aber auch nicht verhehlen, dass ich gerade von potenten, von der DNA-Zytometrie überzeugten Forumsbenutzern eine deutliche Beteiligung erwartet hatte.  

*"Nur, wer nicht sucht, ist vor Irrtum sicher".*
(Albert Einstein)

----------


## Harald_1933

Eine alte Volksweisheit lautet wohl "Es ist noch nicht aller Tage Abend" Das sollte man bei nüchterner Betrachtung wohl so sehen. Nachdem ich etwas konsterniert den im ersten Moment zu gering anmutenden Spendeneingang per 26.8.2011 sah, vergaß ich, kaum entschuldbar, mich im Namen der Aktivisten, die diese Studie in Gang gebracht haben, bei den Spendern zu bedanken, die sich beteiligt haben, damit die nun bekannt gewordene Summe überhaupt erreicht werden konnte. Ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass auch vom Urlaub heimkehrende Forumsbenutzer nach einem Blick auf den Thread zum Spendenaufruf noch motiviert genug sein könnten, etwas für die nahtlose Durchführung der Studie beitragen zu können.

*"Kein Mensch muss müssen".*
(Gotthold Ephraim Lessing)

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Forum,

es geht voran:

Spendeneingang bis zum 26.08.2011: *4.310,00 €  -* Anzahl der Spendenüberweisungen: *23*

Dass die Stiftung Männergesundheit die Studie mit einem Betrag von 5.000,00 € unterstützt, hatte ich schon an anderer Stelle eingestellt.

Ich freue mich ganz besonders, dass die 4 Spender der vergangenen Woche sich sehr großzügig gezeigt haben. Dafür gebührt ihnen Dank von allen Aktivisten, die diese Studie in Gang gebracht haben. Aber auch viele kleinere Beträge würden mithelfen, damit diese schon so lange überfällige Studie gelingt. Erneut bitte ich auch alle SHG-Leiter im Rahmen der bestehenden Möglichkeiten um ein gezieltes Ansprechen der SHG-Mitglieder bei den monatlichen Treffs.

*"Das Licht hinter dem Tunnel ist immer heller als das Licht vor dem Tunnel"*

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,
ich möchte doch noch einmal versuchen, das Interesse für die DNA-Zytometrie und damit die Spendenfreudigkeit für die geplante Studie zu aktivieren. Dafür habe ich ein kleines Video erstellt, um die Vorteile der DNA-Zytometrie und besonders die Möglichkeiten für eine sichere AS-Entscheidung zu untermauern.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYSddZh5ql8 

Das Video ist mir zu langatmig geraten, und ich werde dies straffen. Ich habe es aber aus Aktualitätsgründen trotzdem eingestellt, da ich erst zum Wochenende Zeit für die Überarbeitung habe.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Knut,
danke für Deinen aufwändigen Einsatz für unsere Sache.
Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hartmut, hallo Forum
Danke für Dein Lob.
Ich bin doch früher zur Überarbeitung des Videos gekommen, und habe dies um mehr als die Hälfte gekürzt. Diese neue Version ist aufrufbar unter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KX9MOxcnb6o

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Josef

Wir versuchen mit zu helfen!

http://rauchersheriff.at/rauchfrei/i...sg3337#msg3337

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ende der Spendenbereitschaft??

Spendeneingang bis zum 23.09.2011:    4.460,00   -  Anzahl der Spendenüberweisungen:       25

*Leider in der letzten Woche Null-Eingang, so dass die obige Summe unverändert geblieben ist. Es gibt mittlerweile weit über 200 Selbsthilfegruppen für Prostatakrebs allein in Deutschland. Das von mir erwartete Echo aus dieser Richtung ist so gut wie ausgeblieben. Woran mag das liegen? Ein weiteres Mal wurde hier von einem Betroffenen, der selbst Vater zweier Söhne ist, überzeugend und allgemein verständlich mit 2 Video-Einlassungen verdeutlicht, um was es bei dieser Studie, die vom BPS in seiner Gesamtheit zumindest für sinnvoll befundet wurde, eigentlich geht, nämlich um den Erhalt der Bestätigung der Sinnhaftigkeit einer DNA-Ploidie-Befundung von Prostata-Biopsaten, um mögliche Übertherapien nach Möglichkeit zu vermeiden. Eine DNA-Z. ist eine objektive, jederzeit reproduzierbare Malignitätsbestimmung, während es sich bei der natürlichlich genau so wichtigen Beurteilung mittels der von Dr. Gleason vorgeschlagenen Malignitätsstufen von 1-5 um eine doch eher subjektive Bewertung handelt. Beide Methoden zusammen verschaffen erst sichere Kriterien für eine spätere Therapieentscheidung, und zwar ganz besonders für AS, das in letzter Zeit so oft in aller Munde ist, aber bei den Urologen in der täglichen Realität so oft auf taube Ohren stößt bzw. auf möglicherweise getrübte Sehfähigkeit. Man kommt wahrhaftig ans Grübeln, dass dieser mächtige Bundesverband - BPS - diese eher bescheidene Summe von weniger als 40.000 Euro nicht aus Mitgliederspenden zusammenbekommt, während gleichzeitg die Deutsche Krebshilfe 2.1 Millionen Euro für eine Studie zur Verfügung stellt, die herausfinden soll, ob das Trinken von Grünem Tee vorbeugend bei Krebs sein könnte.

*"Reich ist, wer viel hat; reicher ist, wer wenig braucht; am reichsten ist, wer viel gibt".
*(Gerhard Tersteegen)

----------


## Josef

Die Emailanfrage ist leider nicht beantwortet worden.
Bitte wie ist - zur Durchführung einer EU-Überweisung - "BIC" und "IBAN"?
Danke!

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Josef



> Die Emailanfrage ist leider nicht beantwortet worden.
> Bitte wie ist - zur Durchführung einer EU-Überweisung - "BIC" und "IBAN"?
> Danke!


BIC = SPKHDE2H
IBAN = DE62 2505 0180 0007 0206 21 

Nachzuprüfen *hier...*
Und *hier...* die Erklärung dazu

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Harald_1933

Servus Josef (Dietmar)

inzwischen habe ich mich kundig gemacht, was es mit BIC und IBAN auf sich hat. *Hier* nachzulesen. Damit haben sich auch meine an Dich direkt per E-Mail gerichtete Fragen erledigt, während Deine zusätzlichen Fragen, ob diese Studie nun überhaupt ob noch fehlender Spendenbeträge stattfindet, von mir ebenfalls schriftlich geklärt wurden. Diese Studie wird nicht nur stattfinden, sie hat schon begonnen.

P.S.: Du erwähntest in Deiner E-Mail an mich, dass eine E-Mail zum Thema BIC und IBAN bislang nicht beantwortet wurde, konntest aber nicht sicher erkennen, an wen die E-Mail herausging, vermutest aber an Ralf, der mit Sicherheit reagiert hätte, wenn er der Empfänger war.


*"Deutscher Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem nicht lacht"
*(Sigismund von Radecki)

----------


## Harald_1933

Servus Josef,

auf der Home-Page des BPS erscheinen seit heute auch Hinweise für Überweisungen resp. Einzahlungen aus dem Ausland wie folgt:

Bundesverband Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e. V. Konto-Nr.            70 20 621 Sparkasse Hannover            (BLZ 250 501 80) Für eine Überweisung aus dem Ausland verwenden Sie bitte
            die IBAN DE62250501800007020621 und die BIC SPKHDE2H Bitte geben Sie als Verwendungszweck "*DNA-Zytometrie*" an.

Für den von Dir geplanten Flyer anläßlich eines Treffs mit von Krebs betroffenen Männern am Donnerstag, also übermorgen, in Wien stelle ich auch hier zum Mitlesen den Dir gestern schon in verkürzter Forum von Günter F. per E-Mail überstellten Text ein, der auszugsweise aus einer Broschüre der GEK stammt:

*Die DNA-Zytometrie zur Aggressivitätsbestimmung bei Prostatakrebs*

*1. Was leistet die DNA-Zytometrie?*

*Die DNA-Zytometrie ist eine sehr aussagekräftige Methode zur Aggressivitäts- (=Malignitäts) Bestimmung eines Tumors.* Dabei wird der Gehalt an Erbsubstanz (=Desoxyribonukleinsaure, abgekürzt: DNA) in Zellkernen gemessen. Mengenveränderungen der DNA lassen nicht nur tumorös veränderte Zellen (=Krebszellen) erkennen, sondern sie geben auch ein Maß für die Bösartigkeit und Aggressivität vieler Tumoren ab. Das gilt auch für das Prostatakarzinom.

*Fachliche Hintergrundinformationen* Die Messung der DNA-Menge erfolgt mittels geeigneter computerisierter Verfahren an einem Mikroskop unter der Kontrolle eines entsprechend erfahrenen Pathologen. Als verwandte Messverfahren stehen 
a) die DNA-Bildzytometrie und b) die DNA-Flusszytometrie zur Verfugung.
Nach spezifischer Anfärbung der DNA wird der Farbstoffgehalt in etwa 300 Zellkernen gemessen. Dies geschieht an Bildern einer Videokamera mit Hilfe von Bildanalyse-Software. Eine interne Kalibrierung erfolgt durch Messung von 30 gesunden Zellen im selben Präparat. Die Entstehung einer Krebszelle (Karzinogenese) wird von dem amerikanischen Molekularbiologen Peter Duesberg (2004) als Kettenreaktion
vieler aufeinander folgender chromosomaler Aneuploidierungen beschrieben. Dabei kommt es zum Gewinn oder auch Verlust von Chromosomen in den Zellkernen. Diese fuhren zu Krebs-spezifischen Veränderungen des DNA-Gehalts, welche im Mikroskop gemessen werden können. 
Die DNA-Zytometrie misst sowohl das Ausmaß der chromosomalen Aneuploidie (auch DNA-Aneuploidie genannt) als auch ihre Unterschiedlichkeit (Variabilität). Ein vergleichsweise wenig bösartiger Krebs z. B. zeigt in fast allen Zellen noch relativ normale DNA-Gehalte. Man nennt dies peridiploid, weil der normale
Chromosomensatz noch annähernd diploid ist. Ein besonders bösartiges Prostatakarzinom weist dagegen hohe und stark schwankende DNA-Gehalte der Zellkerne auf.

*2.* *Was bringt die DNA-Bildzytometrie beim Prostatakarzinom?*
Mit ihr lässt sich die Malignität (Aggressivitat) des Tumors und seine Ansprechbarkeit auf bestimmte Therapien ermitteln.
Damit dient die DNA-Bildzytometrie sowohl der Bestimmung der Aggressivität des Tumors (= Malignitätsgrading) als auch der Beurteilung seines Ansprechens auf Hormon- oder Strahlentherapie (= sog. Therapie-Monitoring).

*Fachliche Hintergrundinformationen* 
*a) Malignitätsgrading:*
Je bösartiger ein Krebs ist, desto eher beeinflusst er die Lebenserwartung seines Trägers in negativer Weise und desto hoher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, Tochtergeschwülste (Metastasen) zu setzen oder nach stattgefundener Behandlung wiederaufzutauchen (Rezidivbildung). Je geringer der Malignitätsgrad eines Tumors ist, desto weniger gefährlich ist er für seinen Träger. So gibt es Prostatakarzinome, deren Malignitätsgrad so gering ist, dass die davon betroffenen Männer aller Voraussicht nach daran
nicht sterben werden _(und das sind, so wird geschätzt, weit mehr als 50 Prozent aller Prostatakarzinome)._ 
Man spricht in solchen Fallen von insignifikanten Karzinomen, die deshalb auch keiner Behandlung bedürfen, wenn sie nicht im Laufe der Jahre aggressiver werden. Dabei handelt es sich vor allem um Prostatakarzinome niedriger aber auch mittlerer Malignitatsgrade (über den Gleason-Score ausgedruckt: Gleason-Scores 2  7), welche in der DNA-Zytometrie noch einen weitgehend normalen Gehalt an Erbsubstanz (peridiploid und peritetraploid) zeigen, besonders, wenn sie zusätzlich eine niedrige Wachstumsrate (unter 5 Prozent) haben (Ahlgren et al., 1997, Tribukait, 2005).


*3.* *Wie reproduzierbar ist die DNA-Bildzytometrie?*

*Die Reproduzierbarkeit, also Wiederholbarkeit, ist deutlich höher als bei anderen Diagnoseverfahren, sowohl beim Prostatakarzinom als auch bei anderen Tumoren.* Dies gilt einfach deshalb, weil die Untersuchung auf einem computergestutzten Messverfahren basiert und damit nicht abhängig von der
subjektiven Einschatzung des Untersuchers ist, wie beim Gleason-Score.

*4.* *Ist die DNA-Bildzytometrie zur Aggressivitätsbestimmung des Prostatakarzinoms besser geeignet als der Gleason-Score?*

*Die DNA-Bildzytometrie ist zur Prognose des Prostatakarzinoms meist besser geeignet als der Gleason-Score. Sie liefert auf jeden Fall wesentliche Zusatzinformationen.*
Beide Methoden machen eine Aussage zum Malignitätsgrad des Prostatakarzinoms. Dabei ist die Vorhersagekraft (prognostische Validität) durch die DNA-Bildzytometrie in vielen Studien mit dem Gleason-Score verglichen und fast durchgängig als besser beurteilt worden (Ross et al., 1994; Lorenzato et al., 2004). Es hat sich gezeigt, dass sich die Vorhersagekraft des Gleason-Score durch die DNA-Bildzytometrie signifikant verbessert und dabei  und das ist von ganz besonderer Bedeutung  vor allem harmlose von weniger harmlosen Krebsen der Prostata besser unterscheiden konnen (Ross et al., 1994,
1999; Song et al., 1992).

*5.* *Macht die DNA-Bildzytometrie beim Vorliegen von Metastasen Sinn?*
*Auch wenn Metastasen festgestellt wurde, ist die Wahl dieses Verfahrens sinnvoll.*

*Fachliche Hintergrundinformationen:* Selbst beim Vorliegen von Knochenmetastasen leben Patienten mit Prostatakarzinom noch deutlich (signifikant) länger, wenn ihr Tumor eine peridiploide oder peritetraploide DNA-Verteilung aufweist (Kugler
et al., 1997). Diese Konstellation ist allerdings sehr selten. Auch hier gilt, dass Patienten mit diesen Tumoren wahrscheinlich keinen Überlebensvorteil durch eine Hormontherapie haben. Bei Patienten mit Lymphknoten-Metastasen kommen nach einer Untersuchung von Pollak et al. (1997) in einem Beobachtungszeitraum von vier Jahren weder eine lokale Progression noch Fernmetastasen vor, wenn ihr Prostatakarzinom peridiploid war (Pollack et al., 1997).

*6.* *Macht die DNA-Zytometrie nach einer durchgeführten Therapie Sinn?*
*Ja, denn sie ermöglicht eine Beurteilung des Therapieerfolges oder auch (im schlimmsten Fall) des Misserfolges.*

Nach einer operativen Entfernung der Prostata, einer durchgefuhrten Strahlen- oder Hormontherapie kann die DNA-Zytometrie Aussagen über den Therapieerfolg ergeben. Ist der Tumor unter Therapie aggressiver (negative Veranderung des DNA-Musters) geworden, so sollte man uber einen Therapiewechsel nachdenken.
Geht andererseits der DNA-Malignitatsgrad unter der Therapie zurück, dann spricht der Tumor auf die Behandlung wahrscheinlich an (Leistenschneider und Nagel, 1984, Bocking et al., 1985; Al-Abadi und Nagel, 1995). Außerdem ist z.B. der Nachweis eines peridiploiden Karzinoms in einer operativ entfernten
Prostata ein vergleichsweise beruhigender Befund fur einen Patienten.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn auch im schönen Nachbarland, das wir alle immer wieder gern zu jedweder Jahreszeit besuchen, Männer erkennen, dass die in Rede stehende Studie allen Männern für zukünftige Therapieentscheidungen zugute kommt, egal wo sie zuhause sind oder geboren wurden.

*"Wir sind nicht nur verantwortlich für das, was wir tun, sondern auch für das, was wir nicht tun"
*(Molière)

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Josef,



> Bundesverband Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e. V. Konto-Nr.            70 20 621 Sparkasse Hannover            (BLZ 250 501 80) Für eine Überweisung aus dem Ausland verwenden Sie bitte
>             die IBAN DE62250501800007020621 und die BIC SPKHDE2H Bitte geben Sie als Verwendungszweck "*DNA-Zytometrie*" an.


Bei einigen Geldinstituten muss die BIC mit 10 Zeichen eingetragen werden, um einen Überweisungsauftrag ins Ausland zu tätigen. Dabei sind die fehlenden Zeichen durch "xx" zu ergänzen.
Dem zufolge lautet bei diesen Geldinstituten die BIC für die Sparkasse Hannover "SPKHDE2Hxx". 

Gruß und viel Erfolg
Heribert

----------


## Josef

Die Universitätsklinik Innsbruck, das AKH-Wien, und heute der Leiter der Univ. Klinik Graz halten leider NULL von der DNA-Zytometrie.
http://rauchersheriff.at/rauchfrei/i...sg3341#msg3341

Wie schon bei meinem Vorstoß vor ca. 3 Jahren gibt es somit in ganz Ö. nur eine paar Einzelkämpfer, aber keine Ärzte, geschweige Kliniken als "Unterstützer" dieser Methode..

----------


## Harald_1933

Servus Josef,

es sind im Leben meist die überzeugten Einzelkämpfer, die eine Sache angingen und zum Erfolg geführt haben. Auch bei uns muss immer noch Überzeugungsarbeit geleistet werden. Es gibt aber leider auch viele Ignoranten, die trotz besserem resp. vorhandenem Wissen, wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse torpedieren. Oft sind es die gleichen Propheten, die später sagen, es schon immer gewußt zu haben.

*"Der schlimmste aller Fehler ist, sich keines solchen bewusst zu sein"
*(Thomas Carlyle)

----------


## Harald_1933

Heute kam nun die Antwort



 auf meine Bitte um eine anteilige Spende von der Dietmar Hopp Siftung, die *hier* im Original eingesehen werden kann. 
Unser Anliegen gehört natürlich eher zu den kleineren von der Hopp-Stiftung unterstützten Vorhaben, wie man unter aktuell und den vorangegangenen Beteiligungen oder Komplettübernahmen nachverfolgen kann.

Der Spendenstand hat sich mittlerweile bei 28 Einzahlungen auf 4.670  erhöht und sollte nach telefonisch avisierten Beträgen weiter anwachsen.

----------


## Harald_1933

*Erfreuliche Nachricht
*
In der vergangenen Woche wurde wieder der aktuelle Spendenstand auf der Homepage des BPS vermerkt: Spendeneingang bis zum 7.10.2011: 4.953,80   Anzahl der Spendenüberweisungen 29. Es handelt sich bei der 29. Spende um einen Betrag von *283.80 .* Das Besondere daran ist die Tatsache, dass diese Summe sich nach dem Öffnen und Auszählen der anläßlich des monatlichen Treffens der *hiesigen* SHG am 4.10.2011 aufgestellten Spendendose mit dem deutlich sichtbaren Aufkleber "Für Studie zur DNA-Zytometrie" darin befand. Anwesend waren an diesem Abend etwas mehr 110 Betroffene, bei denen sich der SHG-Leiter im Namen der Initiatoren der Studie sehr herzlich bedankte. Diese spontane Bereitschaft, für eine wichtige Studie, die allen zukünftig mit der Diagnose Prostatakrebs konfrontierten Männern zugute kommt, zu spenden, ist für mich nicht selbstverständlich, sollte aber Ansporn sein, es auch an anderen Orten mit einer SHG in ähnlicher Form durchzuführen, damit die für diese Studie benötigte Summe zusammenkommt.

*"Geld: ein Mittel, um alles zu haben bis auf einen aufrichtigen Freund, eine uneigennützige Geliebte und eine gute Gesundheit"
*(George Bernard Shaw)

----------


## Harald_1933

*Es geht voran
*
*Spendeneingang bis zum 14.10.2011:* *5.403,80    -  Anzahl der Spendenüberweisungen:       32

**Vielen Dank in Namen der Initiatoren.  


"Wir zielen höher als das Ziel, damit wir das Ziel auch treffen" 
(Ralph Waldo Emerson)*

----------


## Josef

"Schön", dass man quasi hörte, 
künftighin wird es keine Therapie geben, wo nicht vorher die DNA-Analyse des Tumors bestimmt wurde!

3SAT diese Woche: Täglich, teils neueste, Infos!

http://www.3sat.de/page/?source=/nan...363/index.html

PS.: Achtung, manches wird wiederholt, spätabends, oder am Tag hernach, 
sowie ist im livestream anzusehen!
http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/?mode=play&obj=27260

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Josef,

durch die in obigen Links enthaltenen Verlautbarungen wird eine Richtung eingeschlagen, die sich eher nachteilig auf das Leben unzähliger Menschen auswirken könnte, wenn man möglicherweise schon ab Geburt bescheinigt bekommt, dass man wegen bestimmter festgestellter  Gene im Vergleich zu anderen Menschen, evtl. Nachteile in Kauf nehmen muß. Da eröffnen sich neue Einkünfte versprechende Möglichkeiten für die Ärzte, um betroffenen Patienten, und zum Patient würde dann wohl der von der Natur benachteiligte Personenkreis, über gewisse Hürden hinwegzuhelfen. Fast dünkt es mich, es wäre besser, ahnungslos zu bleiben. Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass einzelne Menschen geradezu traumatisiert würden.

*Im wahren Leben schlägt der Lebensstil die Gene*. Die Gene haben einen geringeren Einfluß auf die Herzgesundheit als der Lebensstil. Eine Langzeitstudie der Northwestern University im US-Bundesstaat Illinois ergab durch von Forschern über 20 Jahre hinweg gehende Beobachtungen an 2300 Teilnehmern zwischen 18 und 30 Jahren am Ende des Untersuchungszeitraumes, dass 60 Prozent derjenigen, die nicht rauchten, wenig oder gar keinen Alkohol tranken, sich regelmäßig bewegten, gesund ernährten und ihr Gewicht niedrig hielten, ein geringes Risiko für ein Herzleiden hatten. In der Gruppe, die keinen der genannten Punkte erfüllte, waren es nur sechs Prozent.

*"Weise ist der Mensch, der Dingen nicht nachtrauert, die er nicht besitzt, sondern sich der Dinge erfreut, die er hat" 
*(Epiktet)

----------


## Josef

Servus Harald,

ich sehe das nicht so eng, 
denn deinen Hinweis "von Geburt an ....." werde ich wohl nicht mehr erleben,
zudem wurde gesagt, nur 5 % der Genanalysen könnten "Krebs voraussagen", der Rest sei ......!

LG.

Josef


http://rauchersheriff.at/rauchfrei/i...ction=calendar

----------


## Harald_1933

Allen Spendern der vergangenen Woche im Namen der Initiatoren der Studie vielen Dank.

Spendeneingang bis zum 21.10.2011:    *6.108,80   -* Anzahl der Spendenüberweisungen:       *39*

----------


## Harald_1933

*Es geht voran

*Spendeneingang bis zum 04.11.2011:    *7.074,75 €     * Anzahl der Spendenüberweisungen:       *49

*Der Dank gilt den Spendern der letzten 2 Wochen im Namen der Initiatoren der Studie.

*"Nur wenige beherrschen die Kunst, sich gut zu verkaufen, ohne sich kaufen zu lassen"
*(Norbert Stoffel)

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

mein kleines Video über die DNA-Ploidie hat Anklang gefunden und soll Eingang auf der Website des SHG-Bretten finden, so dass ein wissenschaftliches Feintuning durch Herrn Prof. Böcking erfolgte. Für Interessierte nachfolgend die wissenschaftliche Version http://youtu.be/Ua8LmIPW33M 
Übertherapie und Prostatakrebs-Früherkennung sind miteinander verbundene Themen. Der BPS hat auf seiner Website die Konsultationsfassung der Broschüre

*Früherkennung von Prostatakrebs*
*
Eine Verunsicherungs(Entscheidungs)hilfe für Männer


*



vorgestellt. Die rote Benennung ist meine provokative Bezeichnung dieser Broschüre, denn ich vermisse eine klare Positionierung des BPS für das PSA-Screening. Die Broschüre ist doch sicherlich für Männer mit noch nicht diagnostiziertem PK gedacht, und es beruhigt mich sehr, dass wohl kaum jemand aus diesem Personenkreis es sich antun wird, die achtzigseitige Broschüre zu lesen, und damit größeres Unheil nicht eintreten wird.
Breiten Raum in dieser Broschüre nehmen die Ergebnisse der amerikanischen und europäischen PSA-Screening-Studien mit der Interpretation des Herrn Dubben ein. Eine Diskussion über diese Studien wie auch über die Auslegungen des Herrn Dubben hatten wir mehrfach hier im Forum geführt mit dem Ergebnis, dass diese Studien aufgrund der enthaltenen Fehler und des nicht optimalen Studiendesigne der europäischen Studie nicht aussagefähig sind. Letzteren Punkt kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen, und zwar habe ich mit 60 Jahren anlässlich meiner Pensionierung einen sehr umfangreichen Gesundheitscheck durchgeführt. Mein PSA-Wert war 1,8. Mit 64 Jahren wurde aus gegebenem Anlass wieder gemessen mit dem Ergebnis 6,4. Wie vorteilhaft wäre ein jährliches PSA-Screening gewesen?
Es steht zwar auch in der Broschüre
_Viel aussagekräftiger als ein einmalig erhöhter PSA-Wert ist der sogenannte PSA-Verlauf. Jeder Mann hat seinen individuellen PSA-Spiegel. Den ermittelt der Arzt, wenn er über eine längere Zeit beobachtet, wie hoch die Werte sind und wie sie sich entwickeln. Bei einer außergewöhnlichen Abweichung kann er dann gezielter untersuchen. So können einerseits Biopsien bei grundsätzlich erhöhtem PSA-Spiegel vermieden werden. Andererseits können bei einer starken Abweichung Tumoren vielleicht noch frühzeitiger erkannt werden._
aber irgendwie verloren wie eine nebensächliche Aussage. Dies ist aber für mich die Kernaussage, und dies dargestellt mit der Macht der Grafik ist für mich die Basis einer optimalen Vorsorge. Ich bringe deshalb zur Veranschaulichung noch einmal mein bekanntes Fallbeispiel von zwei 40-jährigen, die mit der PSA-Überwachung vor zwei Jahren begonnen haben und dann jährlich weiter fortführen würden.



Der Verlauf gemäß Datenreihe 1 (blau) signalisiert spätestens ab dem Jahr 2024, dass mit dem Entstehen eines Karzinoms gerechnet werden muss und dass zwischen 2024 und 2027 und spätestens 2028 eine Biopsie gemacht werden sollte. 
Datenreihe 2 (rot) signalisiert zwar auch, dass eine unerwünschte Entwicklung sich anbahnen könnte, wobei aber ohne großes Risiko weiter abgewartet werden kann. Vorsichtige würden dann bei gleichbleibender Tendenz in ein bis zwei Jahren MRT und FNAB zur weiteren Absicherung/Klärung durchführen. In der Datenreihe 2 habe ich im Jahr 2020 einen Ausrutscher eingebaut, wobei die Ursache eine Fehlmessung oder Prostatitis z.B. sein könnte. Ich möchte damit auch zeigen, wie sicher man bei regelmäßigem PSA-Screening gegen Fehlinterpretationen und falschen Schlüssen gefeit ist. Urologe wie Patient erkennen frühzeitig die Entwicklung und können ohne Schock, ohne Hektik sondern wohl überlegt handeln. Die langfristige PSA-Entwicklung über Jahre erfasst und grafisch dargestellt hat eine große Aussagekraft und liefert mit die entscheidenden Informationen, ob AS/WW weiter vertretbar oder weiter führende Maßnahmen angesagt sind.

Wir im Forum machen alle PSA-Screening, die meisten von uns als Nachsorge. Wir richten unsere Entscheidungen nach dem PSA-Verlauf, und sollte einmal ein Messwert aus der Reihe tanzen, dann erfolgen die Messungen in kürzeren Zeitabständen bis ersichtlich ist, ob eine Fehlmessung vorlag oder ob sich eine neue Situation einstellt. Wir haben DHBler, wir haben ASler im Forum, die alle mit der PSA-Kontrolle ihre Situation überwachen und eine funktionierende Prostata haben. Wir wissen, dass das PSA-Screening funktioniert und vertrauen darauf. Warum das PSA-Screening für die Vorsorge ungeeignet sein soll, erschließt sich mir nicht. Dies schulden wir wohl einer überheblichen, bornierten Kombination aus Gesundheitswesen und Medizin, inder die Verantwortlichen einem Zyniker Dubbe huldigen, eine Studie für PSA-Screening auflegen, die keinem Screening entspricht sondern stochastischer Natur ist, und Professoren und Ärzte dieses Systems die fehlerhaften Ergebnisse aus der amerikanischen und europäischen PSA-Screeningsstudie als Beweis der Nichteignung des PSA-Testes feiern.

Jedes Jahr haben wir in Deutschland 55000 PK-Neudiagnostizierte und 11000 PK-Tote. Letztere werden sich durch weiteres Abwarten, untermauert mit den dubiosen, zynischen Zahlenspielen eines Herrn Dubben, nicht reduzieren. Wir müssen auch nicht auf neue Marker warten, denn wir haben mit dem PSA-Test einen zuverlässigen Marker, wenn der Verlauf erfasst, d.h. jährliches Screening durchgeführt wird. Ein fortschrittlicher Universitätsprofessor in Innsbruck hatte zusammen mit den verantwortlichen Politikern in den 80/90ziger Jahren die jährliche Pflicht-PSA-Messung im Bundesland Tirol unseres Nachbarn Österreich durchgesetzt und damit prozentual die PK-Toten im Vergleich zu den anderen Bundesländern signifikant gesenkt.

*Der BPS muss Kante zeigen für das PSA-Screening,* denn wir brauchen keine neuen Studien, müssen nicht auf neue Marker warten, da mit dem PSA-Screening und der grafischen Auswertung ein zuverlässiges Verfahren da ist, ein Verfahren mit vielen Vorteilen wie

- Vermeidung unnötiger Biopsien

- Der PSA-Verlauf liefert wichtige Informationen über die Aggressivität des Krebses

- Reduzierung der PK-Toten!

*Jedes Jahr weiter zögern, bedeutet vermeidbare PK-Tote.
*
Im Falle der Biopsie liefert dann die DNA-Ploidie die Grundlagen für das weitere Vorgehen, und hier schließt sich der Kreis, denn die Kombination PSA-Vorsorgescreening mit DNA-Ploidie liefern die Entscheidungshilfen Übertherapie zu vermeiden und Untertherapie auszuschließen.
*Deshalb möchte ich noch einmal an die Spendenbereitschaft für die Studie appellieren

*_Zum wissenschaftlichen Nachweis der DNA-Bildzytometrie in der Routinediagnostik hat die Stiftung Männergesundheit mit Unterstützung des Bundesverbandes Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe eine ausschließlich durch Spenden finanzierte DNA-ProKo-Studie für Prostata-Karzinom aufgelegt.
_
Abschließend möchte ich noch einmal auf die vorgestellte Broschüre eingehen, da diese in keiner Weise der Thematik gerecht wird. Ich habe zwei Söhne, 42 und 46 Jahre alt, die wohl zu der mit der Broschüre anzusprechenden Zielgruppe gehören. Beide sind intelligent und haben einen Hochschulabschluss. Ich kann mir bei bestem Willen nicht vorstellen, dass einer von ihnen auf die Idee käme, diese 80seitige Broschüre zu lesen. Da müsste ich schon große Überzeugungsarbeit leisten, was ich natürlich nicht machen werde, da die vielen Wenns und Abers und Vielleichts keine Entscheidungshilfe sind und meinen erkämpften Fortschritt, dass beide jährlich das PSA messen lassen, infrage stellen würde.
Ich habe dem BPS zwei Vorschläge zu machen, und zwar einmal die Arbeiten an der Broschüre einzustellen und das gesparte Geld für die DNA-Pro-Ko-Studie zu stiften, denn dies ist für die Zielgruppe der zukünftig Neubetroffenen sinnvoller investiert als für Broschüren, die im Regal ungelesen verstauben oder beim Altpapier landen.

Mein zweiter Vorschlag setzt voraus, dass der BPS Kante zeigt. Die nun nachrückenden Jahrgänge für die Vorsorge gehören zur Smart/iPhone-Generation, und deshalb bietet es sich an, diese über ein Vorsorge-App für den gesundheitsbewussten Mann ab 35 anzusprechen, bestehend aus einem kurzen, prägnanten Einführungsclip (mit Witz) und dem praktischen Teil mit Eingabe der PSA-Werte und anschließender Diagrammanzeige. Zu Beginn gibt das Diagramm mit einem Messpunkt natürlich nicht viel her, aber dies kann auf z.B. 10 Jahre weiter, farblich gekennzeichnet, extrapoliert und mit einem flotten Spruch kommentiert werden, wie _Weiter so! Sport und Übergewichtsvermeidung helfen, dies Ergebnis zu halten._ 

Es lassen sich natürlich auch leicht Überwachungsfunktionen einbauen, die bei Werteabweichungen absolut wie dynamisch entsprechende Hinweise auslösen usw.
Mit einem gut gestalteten App kann man schon fast den Urologen ersetzen.
Und wenn es dann heißt
_Papa, zeig uns einmal Deine PSA-Kurve auf deinem iPhone.

Cool!
_


_
_dann wissen wir, dass die Vorsorgeidee in der Gesellschaft angekommen ist.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## RalfDm

> *Der BPS muss Kante zeigen für das PSA-Screening*


Hallo Knut,

kann es sein, dass Dir die Existenz der Broschüre des BPS zur Prostatakreb-Früherkennung bisher entgangen ist? Du findest sie online hier, kannst sie Dir als Druck auch von der Geschäftsstelle zusenden lassen. Ich denke, dass in dieser Broschüre *der BPS genug Kante zeigt pro PSA-Test*.

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich denke, dass in dieser Broschüre der BPS genug Kante zeigt pro PSA-Test.


Das muß man in der Tat anerkennen. Gut möglich, dass auch diese gut aufgestellte Broschüre weniger oft gelesen wird.





> da die vielen Wenns und Abers und Vielleichts keine Entscheidungshilfe sind


*Volle Zustimmung!* Man kann nur hoffen, dass es noch einsichtige und vor allem tatkräftige Männer gibt, die den geplanten überflüssigen Druck der in Rede stehenden neuen Broschüre noch verhindern können, weil damit im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes unnötig Geld verpulvert wird.
Es gibt eine Broschüre von Prof. Dr. med. Lothar Weißbach zu "Active Survaillance % Watchful Waitung" unter der Flagge "Lebensqualität trotz Prostatakrebs".* Hier* nachzulesen.

In dieser Broschüre vom Leiter der "Stiftung Männergesundheit" erfährt man sehr übersichtlich und ohne nutzlose Drumheruminterpretiererei, wie man sich vor einer Übertherapie selbst bewahren kann, wenn man die geschilderten Verhaltensweisen sorgfältig beachtet. Ich würde diese Broschüre jederzeit einem Neubetroffenen als erste Informationsquelle überlassen.

*"Wir brauchen viele Jahre bis wir verstehen, wie kostbar Augenblicke sein können"
*(Ernst Ferstl)

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Harald,

beim besten Willen, die von Dir verlinkte Broschüre von Prof. Weißbach enthält die üblichen Informationen eines Urologen, der die Patienten mit etwas Wissen abspeist. Ein Patient, der sich überhaupt noch nicht informiert hat, kann dies sicher als erstes lesen. Viele werden sich damit zufrieden geben und den Ärzten vertrauen. 

Da ist die erwähnte Broschüre um Klassen besser. Stellt sie doch viele der heute bekannten Fakten und Zweifel dar, die jeden überkommen, wenn er sich ausführlicher informiert. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

P.S.:

Vielleicht sollte man diese Diskussion nicht an dieser Stelle führen

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Ralf,

da der Prostatakrebs schon seit einiger Zeit bei mir nicht mehr an erster Stelle steht, führe ich die BPS-Website nicht in meinem Favoritenordner und bin somit auch nicht informiert, was es alles an Informationen gibt. Ich schaue ab und zu ins Forum und bin wegen des mir am Herzen liegenden Themas DNA-Ploidie aktiv geworden. Wenn man über das Forum die BPS-Seite anklickt, dann öffnet sich



Da mich die Spendenentwicklung für die Studie interessierte, fiel mir dann der darunter stehende Hinweis auf, und wenn man das Dokument öffnet, findet man auch Herrn Enders/BPS als Mitautor, so dass sich für mich automatisch die Assoziation zum BPS ergab. Jetzt beim genauen Hinschauen ist klar, dass es sich um eine Broschüre des ÄZQ handelt und die BPS-Website nur als Publikationsplattform dient.
 Ich gebe Dir Recht, dass im BPS-Vorsorgedokument der PSA-Test positiv dargestellt wird, wobei genug Kante zeigen relativ ist, denn ich sehe schon Modernisierung/Ergänzungsbedarf insbesondere in Richtung grafischer Darstellung.
 Mein Vorschlag 1 ist hinfällig, aber über Vorschlag 2 sollte der BPS nachdenken, da dieser das Potential in der Vorsorge hat, den jüngeren Arm in der Zielgruppe zu erreichen, und dem BPS einen modernen Anstrich zu geben.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Wolfgang




> Stellt sie doch viele der heute bekannten Fakten und Zweifel dar, die jeden überkommen, wenn er sich ausführlicher informiert.


das ist es ja, was an dieser Broschüre mit 80 Seiten unangenehm auffällt. Ich erkenne keine klare Marschrichtung. Der unbedarfte Leser wird letztlich eher verunsichert. In der von Ralf verlinkten Broschüre steht doch das Wesentliche, um nach dem Lesen der Darstellungen von Prof. Weißbach weitere Informationen einzusammeln. Ob man diesen Thread durch diese zusätzlichen Diskussionen in seiner ursprünglichen Aussage verwässert, möchte ich unbeantwortet lassen. Man wird das nie verhindern können. Andererseits ist aber auch gut, wenn er ständig belebt wird, damit die eigentliche Bedeutung, nämlich dem Aufruf zum Spenden nicht verloren geht. Wohlan denn, es fehlen noch 30.000 

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Harald,

da es für Prostatakrebs eben keine klare Datenlage, geschweige denn eine wirklich erfolgreiche Heilungsmethode gibt, muss die Broschüre "verwirren". Es gibt bisher keine echte Lösung, wie die meisten Urologen immer wieder suggerieren wollen, wahrscheinlich sogar selbst dran glauben. Ich bin den Autoren sehr dankbar, dass sie noch mal einige Zahlen zusammengestellt haben. Wenn man versucht, diese, in der Broschüre dargestellten Zahlen über Erfolge und Misserfolge, etwas zusammenzufügen, erkennt man sehr gut, dass die angeblich Geheilten (ca. 70 %) in Wahrheit vorrangig die Übertherapierten sind. 

Insofern kann man den Inhalt auf ein zwei Sätze kürzen und schreiben: "Wer möchte, sollte sich therapieren lassen und sich über die Nebenwirkungen bewusst sein. Es kann vor der Behandlung nicht gesagt werden, wem geholfen wird. Auch danach ist unklar, wem im Einzelnen geholfen wurde. Die meisten werden überflüssigerweise behandelt. Einigen wird geholfen. _Ist man sich im Klaren darüber_, dass man einen Therapieversuch wagen möchte, _macht eine frühzeitige Ermittlung des PSA Sinn_, weil der Heilungsversuch dann rechtzeitig vorgenommen werden kann und nach heutiger ärztlicher Meinung eine größere Aussicht auf erfolgreiche Heilung hat."


Des Weiteren werden diagnostische Möglichkeiten im Vorfeld kaum genutzt und in der Broschüre nicht erwähnt, die Hinweise auf Erfolge oder Misserfolge beispielsweise bei der Bestrahlung oder Hormontherapie geben.

_Deshalb auch dieser Thread zur Sammlung von Geld für die DNA-Zytometrie. 
_
Eine weitere Möglichkeiten ist der Test auf das TKTL1-Gen, aus dem sich ebenfalls solche Hinweise ableiten lassen. Aus diesem Test folgend, könnte man bei negativer Prognose versuchen, dauerhaft auf Vergärung umgestellte, somit bestrahlungs- und chemo-restistente, Zellen wieder auf den normalen Prozess der Energiegewinnung umzustellen. Es wird in der Broschüre unterstellt, dass Bestrahlung kurativ wäre. Das ist aber, wenn überhaupt, nur bei bestimmten Ausgangssituationen richtig. Es werden somit Methoden als Heilungsmöglichkeit dargestellt, die Krebs  aggressiver machen können. Die good guys werden vernichtet, der Tumor schrumpft zwar, aber die bad guys haben die Macht.

Zur RPE muss man erwähnen, dass natürlich auch hier die meisten Geheilten Übertherapierte sind. Außerdem weiß niemand, wie viele Männer überhaupt erst durch diese Methode wirklich ernsthaft erkrankt sind, weil der Haupttumor entfernt wurde, somit die Begrenzung des Metastasenwachstums durch den Tumor entfällt, und wie viele Krebsherde in anderen Organen letztendlich durch operationsinduzierte Metastasen entstanden sind.

Ich werde die Autoren noch auf einige dieser Überlegungen hinweisen.

Die Broschüre orientiert sich am Stand der Leitlinien, die nur die Meinung des Teils der Ärzte und Wissenschaftler wiedergibt, die für sich die Deutungshoheit reklamieren. 

Gruß
Wolfgang


P.S.:

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle auf einen Artikel von Robert A Gatenby Leiter der Abteilung für Radiologie und Integrierte Mathematische Onkologie am H. Lee Moffit Cancer Center, hinweisen. Die Überschrift lautet: Tötet die "Heilung" von Krebs Patienten?   http://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/gatenby1/German

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Wolfgang,

Deine Sichtweise ist sehr einseitig. Ich möchte nicht wieder mit dem Thread/Nachtigall kommen, aber das Versterben an PK gehört sicherlich nicht zu den anzustrebenden Highlights. Es wurden im Forum schon Statistiken über die variierenden Todesraten in den europäischen Ländern und USA vorgestellt. In Europa gibt es gravierende Unterschiede, und wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, können diese um Faktor drei höher als bei uns sein. Dies ist doch ein deutlicher Hinweis, dass Vorsorge und kurative Therapien etwas bringen.
Die von Dir genannten 70 % Übertherapierten sind eine Hausnummer. Prof. Böcking nennt von den jährlichen Neudiagnostizierten 10 % für AS geeignet also 5000  6000, wahrscheinlich eine konservative Aussage. Ich habe in diesem Thread aufgrund der mir bekannten Fakten und Quellen eine nachvollziehbare Abschätzung vorgenommen und komme auf 20 % der Neudiagnostizierten also ebenfalls weit von Deiner Hausnummer entfernt.
LR weist immer wieder auf die guten Zahlen in USA hin, wobei meiner Meinung nach der Hauptgrund das verbreitete PSA-Screening und ein kleinerer Teil auf die fortschrittlicheren Behandlungsmethoden zurück zu führen ist.
Die von Dir propagierte Vogel Strauß Politik ist kein probates Mittel sondern wohl eher Russisches Roulette.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Wolfgang,




> ..Die good guys werden vernichtet, der Tumor schrumpft zwar, aber die bad guys haben die Macht...


eine alte Geschichte, die auch durch die Ploiden Diskussion immer wieder aufgewärmt wird. Seit 2007 gibt es ganz interessante Studien zu Prostatakrebs Stammzellen. Ist PCa eine Stammzellerkrankung? PCa Stammzellen können "schlafen" oder sich aggressiv daneben benehmen, warum? "Heilung" im klassischen Sinne wäre praktisch unmöglich, was sich aber nicht mit den Realitäten deckt. Wir kennen doch alle Leute die nach lokalen Therapieformen wie Strahlentherapie (RT) oder Prostatektomie (RPE) in dauerhafter Remission sind. Selbst nach ADT kann sich eine lange therapiefreie Zeit anschliessen. Sind die Leute geheilt? Wenn sich nach 20 Jahren ein Rezidiv bildet, waren die Leute zuvor geheilt? Versterben sie vorher, waren sie dann geheilt, auch wenn sich später ein Rezidiv gezeigt hätte?
In Witzenhausen mehr dazu. Wenn von Interesse, werde ich diesbezüglich vielleicht auch mal ein Beitrag schreiben. 




> ...Zur RPE muss man erwähnen, dass natürlich auch hier die meisten Geheilten Übertherapierte sind...


Woher weisst Du das? Es ist ein sehr komplexer Bereich, wo es wirklich lange Nachbeobachtungsstudien nicht gibt. Geprägt durch die allgemeine Erkenntnis, dass Krebs nur durch Operation und ggf. Chemotherapie in den Griff zu bekommen sein könnte, tendieren viele Betroffene (vor)schnell zu diesen Therapieformen, aber ist das Übertherapie? 
Verantwortungslos ist sie dahingehend zu drängen, aber ihre Entscheidung ist doch frei. Nicht jeder Patient ist in der Lage AS als Dauerzustand mit den ständigen Nachuntersuchungen und der Angst vor der Entwicklung durchzustehen. Einen interessanten Beitrag hat mal wieder Ralphe Valle (RALFINAZ) dazu geschrieben: "Wird das Thema Übertherapie bei PCa übertrieben?" Für ihn ist eine knapp 42%ige Reduktion der PCa Sterblichkeit, seit Einführung des PSA Tests in den USA Beweis genug:

*SEER Database. U.S. Prostate cancer mortality rate.
*1992 39.2245/100K (~39%)
2008 22.8198/100K (~23%)

Im Verlauf der Diskussion zeigt er noch eine nachgewiesene Übertherapierate von knapp 9% in einer Österreichischen Untersuchung, andere meinen es wären bis zu 25%. Vergleich bitte die Daten mit einer Schwedischen Studie zur PCa Sterblichkeit VOR der PSA Screening Zeit:

80% bei Männern jünger als 60 Jahre
63% bei Männern zwischen 60 und 69 Jahren
53% bei Männern zwischen 70 und 79 Jahren
49% bei Männern älter als 80 Jahre

*TKTL1 Untersuchung* kann Hinweise zur Entartung liefern, aber Vergleichsstudien fehlen hier. Selbst aus dem Umfeld von Coy wird entsprechende Ernährung als ergänzend sinnvoll erst bei Chemo angesehen. Hast Du schon mal eine Coy Diät versucht? Ich schon, wobei es beim Versuch blieb. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das langfristig durchzuhalten, z.B. kein Obst!




> ...weil der Haupttumor entfernt wurde, somit die Begrenzung des Metastasen Wachstums durch den Tumor entfällt...


Das ist eine völlig unbelegte Hypothese, die durch nichts aber auch wirklich nichts Bestätigung findet. Das Strahlen Krebs auslösen können ist bekannt, die Rate der zusätzlichen Zweittumore nach RT liegt im kleinen Prozentbereich, wobei der bestrahlte Bereich wichtig ist. Leider versterben auch Patienten während einer OP - "Operation gelungen - Patient tod" In unserer Situation haben wir oft nur die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera, und da braucht man dann auch etwas Glück, Panik oder Mythen sind schlechte Ratgeber.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Wolfgang,
@LowRoad




> Außerdem weiß niemand, wie viele Männer überhaupt erst durch diese Methode wirklich ernsthaft erkrankt sind, weil der Haupttumor entfernt wurde, somit die Begrenzung des Metastasenwachstums durch den Tumor entfällt, und wie viele Krebsherde in anderen Organen letztendlich durch operationsinduzierte Metastasen entstanden sind.


mit dieser zugegeben ob fehlender Beweise bzw. Studien möglicherweise aberwitzigen Vorstellung plage ich mich ehrlich, wie ich eigentlich immer bin, schon länger herum. Und das nicht erst seit ein gewisser Bob L. in Montabaur diese These vor einem staunenden Publikum in den Raum stellte. Und ob durch eine Biopsie letzlich trotz ständiger Wiederholungen, dass dadurch noch nie Tumorzellen in den Blutkreislauf geraten sind, weil die verwendeten Stanznadeln so konstruiert sind, dass ein nachträgler Blutauslauf in benachbarte Gewebeteile ausgeschlossen sei, nicht gerade das doch passiert, bleibt unklar, weil das bislang nicht bewiesen werden konnte.  Es ist wahrhaftig tragisch, dass nur durch eine Biopsie nach gängiger evidenter Meinung das Vorhandensein eines Tumors bewiesen werden kann.

*"Die Begeisterung für das Lernen trennt die Jugend vom Alter. Solange du lernst, bist du nicht alt"
*(Rosalyn Yalow)

----------


## GeorgS

Zitat LowRoad: 
(...Zur RPE muss man erwähnen, dass natürlich auch hier die meisten Geheilten Übertherapierte sind...) 
Woher weisst Du das? Es ist ein sehr komplexer Bereich, wo es wirklich lange Nachbeobachtungsstudien nicht gibt.

Hallo LowRoad,

vermute mal, er weiß es, aus der *20-jährigen Langzeitstudie* des in Vergessenheit geratenen PSA-Papstes, Prof. Stamey, vor dem ich mich in tiefer Dankbarkeit verneige:

 "Wir müssen uns darüber im Klaren sein, dass Männer früher oder später alle Prostatakrebs bekommen. Das fängt schon in jungen Jahren an... bei acht Prozent der 20-Jährigen wurde Krebs festgestellt. Unter den 70-Jährigen waren es gar 70 Prozent. ...

 Wenn ein Mann einer Biopsie zustimmt, hat er auch mit einem positiven Resultat zu rechnen. Aber, wenn wir dem nicht das Wissen gegenüberstellen, wie niedrig die Todesrate ist, überschätzen wir die Signifikanz einer positiven Biopsie.


Grüße aus dem im November seit Tagen sonnendurchfluteten Unterfranken

GeorgS

Zur Erinnerung:
Zahlen für Prostatakrebs: 80 % der Männer haben bei Autopsie Prostatakrebs-Zellen, 7% entwickeln Prostatakrebs, 3 % sterben an ihm.
Kerbel & Folkman 2002

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Georg,




> Wenn ein Mann einer Biopsie zustimmt, hat er auch mit einem positiven Resultat zu rechnen. Aber, wenn wir dem nicht das Wissen gegenüberstellen, wie niedrig die Todesrate ist, überschätzen wir die Signifikanz einer positiven Biopsie.


nach dieser Aussage habe ich mich eben entschlossen, *diese* schon länger in meinem Speicher befindlichen Ausführungen hier einzustellen.

*"Verfluche nicht das Pferd, wenn Dir die Zügel entgleiten"
*(Norbert Stoffel)

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Harald,

interessante Ausführungen über die Gefahren von Biopsien. Es gibt zwischenzeitlich diverse Ärzte, die keine Biopsien mehr durchführen.

Wie ich schon schrieb, vertritt die Broschüre des "Ärztliches Zentrum für Qualität in der Medizin" die Meinung der Wissenschaftler, die in Deutschland die Deutungshoheit an sich gerissen haben. Deswegen muss das, was dort geschrieben steht, lange nicht vollständig oder komplett richtig sein. Es spiegelt mit Sicherheit nicht den neuesten Stand der Erkenntnisse wider.

Den Link zu einem sehr ausführlichen Artikel über durch Operationen ausgelöste Metastasen, hatte ich schon einmal eingestellt. LowRoad, da glaube ich doch lieber den Wissenschaftlern der LEF, die dieses Wissen zusammengestellt haben, als den deutschen Leitlinien-Urologen. http://www.lef.org/protocols/cancer/...surgery_01.htm Man kann das mit recht verständlicher Übersetzung durch den Google-Übersetzer schicken.

Zitat aus der Übersetzung:" In einem  schockierenden Ironie, hat eine wachsende Zahl von wissenschaftlichen  Befunde ergaben, dass einer Krebsoperation kann das Risiko von  Metastasen zu erhöhen. Diese würden im Angesicht der konventionellen medizinischen Denkens zu fliegen, *aber die Fakten sind nicht zu leugnen.*" Das Original: 
"In a shocking irony, a growing body of scientific evidence has revealed that cancer surgery can increase the risk of metastasis. This would fly in the face of conventional medical thinking, but the facts are undeniable. "

Übersetzung: " Oft werden die metastatischen Rezidivs ist viel ernster als die ursprüngliche Tumor.   In der Tat, für viele Krebsarten ist die metastatische Rezidiv-und  nicht der primäre Tumor-, die letztlich erweist sich als fatal. 
Original: Quite often the metastatic recurrence is far  more serious than the  original tumor. In fact, for many cancers it is  the metastatic  recurrenceand not the primary tumorthat ultimately  proves to be  fatal.

Ein paar Seiten lang werden die Mechanismen dargestellt und entsprechende Abwehrmaßnahmen vorgeschlagen. Es geht im Artikel vorrangig nicht darum, Operationen zu vermeiden, sondern deren Nebenwirkungen. Da wir uns hier über Prostatakrebs unterhalten, hatte ich allerdings die Frage gestellt, inwieweit die übliche Übertherapie nicht ein unnützes Risiko darstellt. 

Gruß Wolfgang

----------


## LowRoad

> Zahlen für Prostatakrebs: 80 % der Männer haben bei Autopsie Prostatakrebs-Zellen, 7% entwickeln Prostatakrebs, 3 % sterben an ihm.
> Kerbel & Folkman 2002


Das suggeriert, dass fast alle Männer übertherapiert werden. Ich habe aber noch von keinem Urologen gehört, dass praktisch alle Männer (80%), die zur Früherkennung kommen, mit PCa diagnostiziert werden. Sehen wir uns die Fakten mal näher an. In DE werden pro Jahr ca. 50.000 Männer mit PCa diagnostiziert, sei es, weil ihr Krebs symptomatisch geworden ist, oder per PSA/DRE Test. Das wären etwa 10%, keine 80%! Von diesen versterben etwa 25% = 2.5% Punkte an PCA, da stimmen Deine 3% in etwa. Wenn wir denen nicht helfen (Früherkennung -> Therapie) wird sich die Rate erhöhen, wie viel ist strittig, aber sie wird sich erhöhen.

Nehmen wir mal beispielsweise die Incidence Rate der Afro-Amerikaner 1975 - 2005:



Seit 1975 steigt die Rate der neu diganostizierten Männer leicht aber kontinuierlich an. Die meisten davon wohl, weil sie symptomatisch geworden sind. Ein paar Früherkannte (DRE) werden sicher auch dabei gewesen sein. Nach Einführung des PSA Tests hat sich die Rate der neu diagnostizierten Männer *vorübergehend* stark erhöht. Die verdeckten, indolenten Erkrankungen wurden aufgedeckt. Ab 2005 ist man eigentlich wieder bei den Raten, wie vor der PSA Test Ära. Erfreulicherweise hat diese erhöhte Aufdeckungsrate, die Todesrate deutlich senken können:



Das ist doch schon sehr auffällig. Also für mich sieht das weiterhin so aus: es werden etwa 10% aller Männer mit PCa diagnostiziert, von denen wiederum etwa 10-25% auch mit AS erstmal ganz gut fahren würden, *wenn sie denn wollten*.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Harald,

nochmals besten dank für den von Dir eingestellten Link zu Dr. Kübler. 
http://kueblergmbh.com/index.php?nav=74

Sicher handelt dieser auch aus wirtschaftlichem Interesse, er ist aber nicht der einzige, der solch eine Meinung vertritt. 

Aus einem angeführter Verweis möchte ich folgende Textstelle zitieren: 

Wir gelangten im Rahmen unserer Forschungsarbeit zu der Erkenntnis, dass Glioblastome Tumore sind, die aktiv die Blut-Hirn-Schranke öffnen und in diese GFAP-positive Zellen emittieren. Diese nicht regelbaren Stammzellen rufen maligne Erkrankungen hervor, indem sie durch Exosomen zu einem Informationstransfer von tumorspezifischen Proteinen und RNA in das gesunde Gewebe beitragen, führt Kübler aus. Bedenklich: Werden solide Tumore durch Biopsien oder chirurgische Eingriffe verletzt, werden ganze Myriaden von Exosomen frei. Die Folgen für das vor der Biopsie beziehungsweise vor der Chirurgie noch gesunde Gewebe können dementsprechend verheerend sein. 

Daher fordert der renommierte Krebsforscher nicht nur eine verständliche und umfassende Aufklärung von Krebspatienten über die teils gefährlichen Nebenwirkungen von Biopsien und chirurgischen Eingriffen, sondern hat zusammen mit Mitarbeitern an seinem Münchner Forschungsinstitut auch selbst Diagnostik- und Therapieverfahren entwickelt, die derart folgenreiche Eingriffe überflüssig machen. 

Die Patienten werden hierzulande über die Gefahren gängiger schulmedizinischer Verfahren routinemäßig im Dunkeln gelassen. Dabei sind die Erkenntnisse aus der Forschung, unsere eingeschlossen, mittlerweile so eindeutig, dass mit Nachdruck zu fordern ist, dass Glioblastome und andere Krebserkrankungen ausschließlich biopsiefrei diagnostiziert werden sollten, mahnt Kübler. Nur so könne eine Verschleppung von malignitätsfördernden Exosomen und Tumor-Stammzellen vermieden werden."

Gruß
Wolfgang


Über Dr. med. Ulrich Kübler
Dr. med. Ulrich Kübler ist Onkologe. Er absolvierte sein Medizin-Studium - mit den Schwerpunkten Biochemie und Tumorimmunologie - an der Ludwig-Maximilians-Universität in München. Nach erfolgreicher Promotion zum Dr. med. 1977 betrieb Kübler umfassende Forschungsarbeiten in den Vereinigten Staaten. Heute leitet er die von ihm gegründete Dr. Kübler GmbH, ein privates Forschungsinstitut, das in der Lage ist, menschliche Tumorzellen zu gewinnen, aufzubewahren sowie dagegen Therapiestrategien zu entwickeln. Dr. Kübler ist Inhaber nationaler und internationaler Patente auf dem Gebiet der Medizin und Biotechnologie.

----------


## LowRoad

Morgen Wolfgang,




> ...da glaube ich doch lieber den Wissenschaftlern der LEF...


mach das! Viele glauben ganz fest an die Wissenschaftler, die z.B. die S3 Leitlinie ausgearbeitet haben, andere folgen eher alternativ aufgestellten Therapeuten wie Dr. Douwes, oder den nicht Leitlinien gebundenen Onkologen wie Dr. Strum, Myers oder Scholz. Leider kann man nicht allen Wissenschaftlern glauben, da sie sich teilweise widersprechen.

Im LEF Artikel wurde ganz allgemein über Krebsoperationen berichtet, nicht speziell über Prostatakrebs. Wenn Du in Planegg dabei gewesen wärst wüsstest Du, dass bei PCa, selbst in pathologisch organbegrenzten Stadien, sich in 42% der Männer etwa 100 zirkulierende Tumorzellen je ml befinden. Diese hunderttausende 24/7 zirkulierende Tumorzellen beeinflussen aber den Outcome der betroffenen Männer nicht negativ! Ob ein kurzfristiger Anstieg der CTCs da eine Verschlechterung bewirkt bleibt fraglich. 

Biopsien ermöglichen uns die vorhandenen Stanzen patholgisch und biochemisch (AR Status, Ploide, COX-2, BCL-2, HER2/neu, NE, KI67, ...) zu untersuchen, um daraus
zielführende Therapien zu entwickeln. Der Nutzen ist stets dem Risiko gegenüberzustellen.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo LowRoad,

die Eignung zu dem von der Leitlinie formulierten Active Surveillance, sagt nichts über Übertherapie aus. Ich leite die Größenordnung der Übertherapie beispielsweise aus den Studien über PSA her. Auf Seite 44 der Broschüre, http://www.aezq.de/aezq/service/edoc...herkennung.pdf ,
 wird dargestellt: 3280 Biopsien, 820 Männer mit PCa, 7 Gerettet, 340 Überdiagnosen. 340 zu 820 bedeutet bei dieser Studie 41 % Übertherapie.  Auf Seite 45 steht im Diagramm 1 von 29 Überdiagnosen. Das sind 29 %. 
Auf Seite 43 kann man erkennen, wie von Georg bereits erwähnt, wie gering die Sterblichkeit an Prostatakrebs ist. Ich habe beide Gruppen addiert: Männer mit Krebs insgesamt 9.897, Männer am Krebs gestorben: 540. Das sind 5,45 %. An anderen Stellen der Broschüre ist gut erkennbar, dass die wirklichen Sterbeursachen vorrangig bei anderen Gründen als Prostatakrebs liegt. Somit wird der durchschnittliche Schluss gezogen, dass ein Massen-Screening mit PSA keinen Vorteil auf die Gesamtsterblichkeit hat. Von 10.000 Männern, die sich einem PSA-Test unterzogen haben, wurden nur 7 gerettet. Alle anderen haben sich unnötig belastet.

Ich bitte zu beachten, dass hier nicht Einzelschicksale diskutiert werden, sondern generelle Betrachtungen angestellt. Die Übertherapie betrifft jedoch eine überwiegende Anzahl Männer. 

Bitte nehmt den Kopf aus dem Sand. Runter vom Schoß der Urologen. Hört auch auf moderne Wissenschaftler. Loslösen von der Sichtweise des medizinisch-industriellen Komplexes. 

Mit Wünschen für eine gute Gesundheit.

Wolfgang

----------


## LowRoad

Wolfgang, Du verweist auf die ERSPC Studie. Wie sehen die ERSPC Leute das heute:



Man erkennt, dass mit der Zeit der Nutzen des Screenings steigt und damit die Zahl der Übertherpien abnimmt. 30% Reduktion gegen 50% Übertherapie, ist es das wert? Ich will das nicht entscheiden, aber Verbesserungspotential ist gegeben, da sind wir uns wohl einig.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo LowRoad,

ich persönlich bin, wie schon mehrfach betont, _für_ PSA-Screening, damit man frühzeitig auf eine schlechte Entwicklung eingehen kann. 

Bekanntermaßen bin ich aber gegen die üblichen Schritte zu den üblichen Therapien, die den Gesundheitsbetrieb mit neuen Patienten füttern. 

Dazu gehört auch die derzeitige Form des Actice Surveillance, welches fast immer letztendlich zum Operateur oder Strahlentherapeuten führt. Dann kann man diese Therapien auch früher durchführen, da sie nach üblicher Lehrmeinung dann erfolgreicher sind. 

Ich bin für PSA-Screening als Warnschuss, dann Beobachtung und Lebensumstellung und rechtzeitiger Beginn von "weichen" Therapien, wie beispielsweise Hyperthermie und andere. Ich bin auch dafür, Männern zu erklären, dass es bedeutendere Risikofaktoren als Prostatakrebs gibt, Beispiel Herz-Kreislauf-Krankheiten, Diabetes, Rauchen. 

Vorsorgliche Lebensumstellung, wie Verringerung der Kohlenhydrataufnahme, Weglassen minderwertiger Fette, Ernährungsverbesserung in Verbindung mit einigen Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln (z.B. Vitamin D3, Omega 3, B-Vitamine ...) und Sport helfen die körperliche Konstitution für alle der genannten Krankheitsbilder, inklusive PCa, zu verbessern.

Diejenigen, die den Willen zur Lebensumstellung nicht aufbringen oder von der Angst vor Krebs beherrscht werden, können sich den üblichen Therapien unterziehen. Von mir aus kann man sie auch in dem Glauben lassen, sie würden geheilt. Wozu soll man Leute, mutlos machen?


Gruß

Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo LowRoad,

30 % wovon? Üblicherweise werde für solche Betrachtungen absichtlich anstatt absoluter Prozente relative verwendet. Dann sieht das Studienergebnis schöner aus, bleibt aber weitgehend nichts sagend. 

Beispiel Zahlen Seite 44.

820 Männer mit PCa, gerettet 7. Entspricht 0,85 % gerettet.
In Bezug auf das PSA-Screening nach 12 Jahren von 10.000 Männern gerettet 7. Das entspricht 0,07 %

Die Nachbeobachtungszahlen liefern dann 34 Gestorbene auf 10.000 Screenings, nach 14 Jahren, also 0,34 %. Also eine unbedeutende Verbesserung. 
Der schlaue Studienauswerter macht daraus nun
 vorher 0,07 % 
jetzt 0,34 %
Verbesserung 20,5 %. Also Erfolg. In Prozenten ja, aber in absoluten Zahlen nicht. Wie der von Knut geschmähte Dr. Dubben schon sinngemäß feststellte, man muss sich die absoluten Zahlen anschauen und nicht die relativen.

Es bleibt somit dabei, dass Massen-PSA-Screening zu einer bedeutungslosen Verbesserung führt. 

Wenn sich das Krankenhauspersonal in Deutschland regelmäßig die Hände waschen würde und alle Hygienemaßnahmen einhalten, könnten alleine an dieser Stelle jährlich ca. 20.000 Menschen gerettet werden. 

Oder in Europa könnten jährlich ca. 200.000 Menschen gerettet werden, wenn in Krankenhäusern rechtzeitige Thrombosepropylaxe ergriffen würde. http://www.aerztezeitung.de/extras/d...105&pid=682864

Oder, wie sieht es mit zehntausenden Todes-Fällen von Medikamentenquerwirkungen oder Falschgaben (Kinder, Alte) aus? Was ist mit zehntausendfachen unnützen Röntgenuntersuchungen? Mit Zehntausenden unnützen Operationen?

Wenn aus dem PSA-Screening nur die üblichen Schlüsse, wie AS, RPE und Bestrahlung gezogen werden, ist es absolut überflüssig. Es schafft damit vorrangig Elend. Das hat die amerikanische Gesundheitsadministration, von der ich sonst keine gute Meinung habe (wie von der deutschen auch), gut erkannt. 

Gruß
Wolfgang





 Relative risk (RR) of PC death 0.80 (95% CI 0.65  0.98,
P = 0.04), a 20% relative reduction

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Wolfgang,




> Hallo Harald,
> 
> nochmals besten dank für den von Dir eingestellten Link zu Dr. Kübler. 
> http://kueblergmbh.com/index.php?nav=74
> 
> Sicher handelt dieser auch aus wirtschaftlichem Interesse, er ist aber nicht der einzige, der solch eine Meinung vertritt.


was mich in der Tat heute früh nach 3-tägiger Abwesenheit überrascht hat, ist das Fehler jeglicher Reaktion - ausgenommen Deine, lieber Wolfgang - auf den eingestellten Link aus einer reichen Datensammlung des Dr. Kübler. Mir ist bekannt, dass Forumsmitglieder etliche Erkenntnisse vom Forschungsinstitut Kübler schon abgespeichert haben, die durchaus Lesern des Forums zugänglich gemacht werden sollten. Natürlich hat nun jeder die Möglichkeit, sich selbst zusätzlich kundig zu machen, nachdem der Name des Institutes nun bekannt geworden ist.

----------


## Harald_1933

*Erfreuliche Entwicklung - kein Stillstand

Spendeneingang bis zum 11.11.2011:    7.768,42 €  -  Anzahl der Spendenüberweisungen:       57

*Allen Spendern gilt der Dank der Initiatoren dieser Studie.

*"Geld allein verdirbt den Charakter nicht, sondern legt ihn frei"
*(Max Frisch)

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ergänzung* zu Dr. Kübler, der sicher in erster Linie nicht nur Forschung betreibt, sondern, wie von Wolfgang aus Berlin beiläufig angedeutet, finanzielle Interessen zum Inhalt seiner Aktivitäten macht.

*"Man braucht nichts im Leben zu fürchten, man muss nur alles verstehen"
*(Marie Curie)

----------


## Harald_1933

Noch eine Ergänzung, die *hier* unter Verwendung von Folien nachzulesen ist. Ich habe das in diesen Thread eingestellt, weil an anderer Stelle ausführlich über Dendriten im Zusammenhang mit dem Treff des AKFPK in Witzenhausen berichtet wird.

*"Wer eine Arbeit hinter sich hat, soll eine Aufgabe vor sich haben"
*(Horst W. Opaschowski)

----------


## Harald_1933

Spendeneingang bis zum 18.11.2011:    *8.148,42 €  - * Anzahl der Spendenüberweisungen:       *61

Allen Spendern gilt der Dank der Initiatoren der Studie.*

----------


## Harald_1933

Spendeneingang bis zum 25.11.2011:    *9.067,42   - * Anzahl der Spendenüberweisungen:       *69*

Allen Spendern gilt der Dank der Initiatoren dieser Studie.

----------


## Harald_1933

Spendeneingang bis zum 02.12.2011: 9.427,42 - Anzahl der Spendenüberweisungen: 75

Der Dank der Initiatoren dieser Studie gilt den Spendern.

Ich möchte aus besonderem Anlaß heute noch einmal auf die wissenschaftliche Bedeutung dieser Studie für die nächste Aktualisierung der S3-Leitlinie für Prostatakrebs hinweisen. Für uns Patienten ist es von immenser Bedeutung, wenn neben dem allseits geläufigen Gleason-Score, der in der urologischen Praxis zur Routine gehört, die zusätzliche Malignitätsbestimmung durch die Ploidie grundsätzlich nicht nur eingefordert werden kann, sondern ausnahmslos von Anfang an dazu gehört. Nur so ist überhaupt gewährleistet, dass für einen Tumor mit einer geringen Malignität aussagefähige Ergebnisse diagnostiziert würden und ein Patient vor einer möglichen Übertherapie bewahrt bliebe. 

Bei dem zuvor erwähnten besonderen Anlaß handelt es sich um eine Schilderung mit dem Titel "Sind Tumoren eine Neue Spezies", von Herrn Professor Böcking und Frau Dr. Zylka Menhorn, die heute im Deutschen Ärzteblatt, Nr. 48, Seiten 2604-4 erscheinen wird. Die beschriebene "Aneuploidie-Hypothese der Karzinogenese" ist die biologische Grundlage für die von den Autoren maßgeblich mitentwickelte "Diagnostische und Prognostische DNA-Zytomerie". Hier nachzulesen.

----------


## Harald_1933

Spendeneingang bis zum 08.12.2011:   *10.075,12 €  * Anzahl der Spendenüberweisungen:       *83*

Die Initiatoren danken den Spendern.

----------


## Harald_1933

Spendeneingang bis zum 16.12.2011:   *11.185,42 €*Anzahl der Spendenüberweisungen:       *96*


Die Initiatoren der in Rede stehenden Studie bedanken sich für diese erfreuliche Steigerung der Spendenbereitschaft.

----------


## Harald_1933

*Hier* wird über eine ganz erfreuliche Aktion berichtet.

----------


## Harald_1933

Welch eine Bescherung!! 24 Stunden vor dem Weihnachtsfest.

Spendeneingang bis zum 23.12.2011: *15.222,21 *
Anzahl der Spendenüberweisungen: *112*


Ein herzliches Dankeschön an alle Spender von den Initiatoren dieser Studie.

----------


## Harald_1933

Das Spendenkonto erfuhr erneut eine Auffrischung. Die Initiatoren der Studie bedanken sich bei allen Spendern. Möge die Spendenbereitschaft auch im gerade begonnenen Neuen Jahr 2012 anhalten, damit die noch fehlende Summe möglichst bald zusammenkommt.

Spendeneingang bis zum 06.01.2012:   *16.254,90 * Anzahl der Spendenüberweisungen:       *122

Nur wer für das Geringe dankt, empfängt auch das Große. Dietrich Bonhoeffer
*

----------


## Harald_1933

Spendeneingang bis zum 23.01.2012: *17.389,90   * Anzahl der Spendenüberweisungen: *129
*
Der BPS wird eine Spendenquittung ausstellen. Bitte geben Sie hierzu auf dem Überweisungsträger Ihre Postanschrift an. Die Stiftung Männergesundheit unterstützt die Studie mit einem Betrag von 5.000,00 .  Allen Spendern gilt erneut der Dank der Initiatoren dieser Studie. Da die "Stiftung Männergesundheit" auch um Spenden für die Studie bittet, wäre es sicher für alle Beteiligten interessant, etwas zu den dort eingegangenen Spendengeldern bzw. etwas über die Höhe des aktuellen Kontostandes zu erfahren.

*"Tradition heißt nicht Asche verwahren, sondern eine Flamme am Brennen halten"
*(Jean Jaures)

----------


## Harald_1933

Als Ergänzung zur "Stiftung für Männergesundheit" *hier* auch mal einige Hinweise zur Harow-Studie. Josef Dietz ist übrigens einer der Initiatoren, die die ProKo-Studie überhaupt erst ans Laufen gebracht haben. Ihm gilt uneingeschränkt nach wie vor meine Bewunderung für den kräftezehrenden Aufwand, der erbracht werden mußte, um alle erforderlichen Ansprechpartner nach monatelangem Gedankenaustausch unter einen Hut zu bringen.

*"Ohne Glaube ans Gelingen, wirst du nichts zuwege bringen"
*Norbert Stoffel)

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-

Seit Monaten bittet der Bundesverband Prostatakrebs BPS auf seiner Titelseite um Spenden für eine Studie über die Vorhersage eines klinisch gutartigen Verlaufes unserer Krankheit durch die DNA-Bildzytometrie. In Anbetracht der hohen Kosten für eine solche Studie (ich schätze diese auf 30.000 bis 50.000 Euro) ist das Spendenaufkommen bisher nicht ausreichend. Das liegt sicherlich auch daran, dass diese Diagnostik wenig bekannt ist und viele nicht wissen, worum es hier eigentlich geht und was diese Studie bewirken soll. 

Bei der DNA-Zytometrie handelt es sich um eine schulmedizinisch begründete Diagnostik auf Krebszell-Ebene. Aus der Krebsgeschwulst wird eine repräsentative Anzahl von Krebszellen (nicht Gewebe!) entnommen und diese werden vom Pathologen auf ihre Abweichungen von der Norm untersucht. Sind die Abweichungen durchgängig gering, kann von einer guten Prognose ausgegangen werden.
Ein Erfolgsmodell in der Anwendung der Zytopathologie ist z. B. die Früherkennung von Gebärmutterhals-Krebs an einem Abstrich. Seit ihrer Einführung im Jahr 1972 ist die Sterblichkeit an diesem Tumor in Deutschland um etwa 60% zurückgegangen.
Wer sich mit den Möglichkeiten der Zytopathologie eingehend beschäftigt, der kommt zu dem Ergebnis, dass diese bei Prostatakrebs das Potential hat, die derzeitige Diagnostik und die Therapien zu revolutionieren in einer Weise, dass von einem "Durchbruch" gesprochen werden kann.
Die hier zu fördernde Studie betrifft zwar nur einen Teilaspekt der durch zytopathologische Diagnostik erreichbaren Fortschritte, aber es muss ja mit etwas begonnen werden, zumal auch Urologen und Pathologen noch eingewiesen und nachgeschult werden müssen. 
Die Studie soll parallel zu den herkömmlichen Verfahren die Diagnose für diejenigen Mitbetroffenen absichern, die nach ihrem Krebsbefund die Option des kontrollierten Abwartens gewählt haben.

Von den Ergebnissen der Studie profitieren die Neu-Diagnostizierten. Wir aber, die wir bereits unsere Therapien gemacht haben und schon mitten im Geschehen stehen, können uns ihnen gegenüber mit einer Spende solidarisch zeigen. Auch kleine Beträge werden sicherlich angenommen und sind ein Beitrag zum Erfolg.

Einzelheiten zur Studie sind auf der Titelseite der Website des Bundesverbandes zu finden. Eiin heute in der SHG Berlin verteiltes Informationsblatt listet die Internet-Adresse www.stiftung-maennergesundheit.de/projekte/dna-proko-studie.htm . Das Spendenkonto ist 7020621 Sparkasse Hannover BLZ 250 501 80 Empfänger: Bundesverband Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e. V. Spenden sind mit dem Hinweis zu versehen: "DNA-Zytometrie".

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Reinhard,

mein ganz besonderer persönlicher Dank gilt Dir für Deine überzeugenden Erläuterungen zum Thema DNA-Zytometrie und dessen nicht nur Dir und mir so wie vielen ebenfalls gut informierten Forumgsbenutzern geläufigen Tatbestandes der Möglichkeit einer hilfreichen zusätzlichen Malignitätsbefundung eines PCa. Der von Dir eingegebene Link kann jedoch nicht geöffnet werden.* Hier* ist der Hinweis von der Stiftung für Männergesundheit zur ProKo-Studie. Beim Anklicken zum Spenden erscheint leider nicht das von Dir angegebene Konto. In dem Spendenaufruf vom BPS ist dagegen nicht nur das von Dir eingestellte Konto vermerkt, sondern auch der dringende Hinweis, auf dem Spendenbeleg unbedingt den Verwendungszweck, nämlich ProKo-Studie anzugeben. Ohne diesen ausdrücklichen Vermerk, würde auch eine beim BPS eingegangene Spende nicht als für die ProKo-Studie bestimmt verbucht werden. Ich bitte also aus gegebener Veranlassung ganz besonders um Beachtung des *Hinweises auf den Verwendungszweck* einer Spende an den BPS.
*Der Bundesverband Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e. V. bittet um Unterstützung 
der Studie
Vorhersage eines klinisch gutartigen Verlaufes durch die
DNA-Bildzytometrie
bei Niedrigrisikopatienten mit Mikrokarzinomen der Prostata
mit einer Spende auf das Spendenkonto
Bundesverband Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e. V.
Konto-Nr. 70 20 621 Sparkasse Hannover (BLZ 250 501 80)
Für eine Überweisung aus dem Ausland verwenden Sie bitte
die IBAN DE62250501800007020621 und die BIC SPKHDE2H
Bitte geben Sie als Verwendungszweck "DNA-Zytometrie" an.

Spendeneingang bis zum 27.01.2012: 17.799,40 
Anzahl der Spendenüberweisungen: 132
Der BPS wird eine Spendenquittung ausstellen. Bitte geben Sie hierzu auf dem Überweisungsträger Ihre Postanschrift an.
Die Stiftung Männergesundheit unterstützt die Studie mit einem Betrag von 5.000,00 . 
*

----------


## Harald_1933

Spendeneingang bis zum 03.02.2012: *18.179,40  * Anzahl der Spendenüberweisungen: *139*
Der BPS wird eine Spendenquittung ausstellen. Bitte geben Sie hierzu auf dem Überweisungsträger Ihre Postanschrift an.

Die Initiatoren danken allen Spendern.

*"Die Zeit ist eine Leihgabe, doch jeder Tag ist ein Geschenk"
*(Thomas Romanus)

----------


## Harald_1933

Wenn man auf der Homepage des BPS www.prostatakrebs-bps.de rechts auf Terminübersicht klickt öffnet sich* dieses* Fenster. Unter dem Datum 28. März 2012 wird mit *diesem* Link der Ablauf einer Veranstaltung in der Couven-Halle der RWTH Aachen zum Thema "Prostatakarzinom - Vermeidung von Übertherapie mit neuer DNA-Technologie" erläutert. Weitere Details sind auf der linken Seite des Programmablaufes aufrufbar.

In Anbetracht des aktuellen Themas, besonders auch im Hinblick auf die laufende ProKo-Studie zur DNA-Zytometrie, wäre ein Besuch dieser öffentlichen Veranstaltung, besonders für die immer noch nicht von der Sinnhaftigkeit der DNA-Zytometrie zur zusätzlichen Malignitätsbefundung eines PCa überzeugten Forumsbenutzer, wohl empfehlenswert. Ein Blick auf das Programm und den dort aufgeführten Rednern bürgt sicher für höchste Qualität dieser Veranstaltung. Die anschließende Vorführung eines computergesteuerten Mikroskops zur automatischen Bestimmung der Malignität von Karzinomen der Prostata wird sicher für zusätzliches Interesse sorgen. Ich freue mich schon heute auf diese Demonstration zur Darstellung des Ablaufes eines DNA-Ploidie-Befundes.

*"Einen Tag lang ungestört in Muße zu verleben, heißt einen Tag lang ein Unsterblicher zu sein"
*(Aus China)

----------


## Josef

-
Schönen, eiskalten Guten Morgen aus Wien!

Als Tiroler PCA / BCA Patient freue ich mich auf die hier angekündigte weitere Aktivität zur DNA-Zytometrie. Aber ....

Wien ist mit dem AKH, das größte Krankenhaus Europas (Univ. Klinik),  seit kurzer Zeit auch das zweite Prostatazentrum, nach Innsbruck (Univ.  Klinik). Österreichs Mediziner sind weltweit anerkannt. Mit den dortigen Urologen, aber auch mit anerkannten Vorstandsärzten anderer Kliniken haben wir ("SHG Krebspatienten für Krebspatienten", "SHG Urologischer Tumore", SHG Gynäkologischer Tumore", siehe  krebsforum.at ) großteils eine gute Gesprächsbasis. Das zeichnet sich  durch Einladungen zum Besuch von Veranstaltungen, Fortbildungsseminare,  Kongresse, aber auch als Referent als Krebspatientenvertreter, aus.

2 Wochen fast durchgehende Vorbereitungen, wenig Schlaf, dann aber gestern der Lohn, beim *4. Krebstag im Prunksaal des Wiener Rathauses*, mit 5 Stunden Kurzvorträgen und Privaten Sprechstunden. 

Einige SHG waren anwesend, so auch die rührige PCA-SHG (prostatakrebse.at ). 
Durch 3-fache Standgröße konnte ich viele Infos und Broschüren auflegen, speziell alle blauen Ratgeber; Dank an die Deutsche Krebshilfe. 
Besonders erfreulich und einzigartig waren wieder die "Persönlichen Sprechstunden", d. h. ich habe Vorstandsärzte, z. B. auch den Vorsitzenden der Österreichischen Vereinigung Onkologischer Urologen, für eine Stunde auf unseren Stand gewinnen können. Alle Ärzte waren sofort zur Teilnahme bereit und begrüßten meine Aktivität. Dutzende Patienten und Angehörige konnten mit den Professoren etc. "intime" Kurzgespräche führen ....
http://krebsforum.asap-soft.com/inde....html#msg13483

Aber auch ich war durchgehend am Messestand, hörte leider keine Vorträge (Prostata fiel aus unbekannten Gründen aus), führte dafür unzählige Gespräche mit Betroffenen, Angehörigen, Interessierten, meist zu Prostatakrebs, Darmkrebs, Brustkrebs. Niemand wusste etwas über die DNA-Zytometrie bei Prostatakrebs, worüber ich ein Merkblatt auflegte.

*Zum Thema:*
Bekanntlich bemühe ich mich seit Jahren, die DNA-Zytometrie in Wien zum Thema zu machen. So lange aber die "Chefs" vom AKH-Wien dies in keiner Weise wollen, kämpfe ich gegen Windmühlen. 

*Frage:*
Welche Vorschläge zur Aktualisierung (und Sensibilisierung) des Themas DNA-Zytometrie kannst Du mir geben?

Liebe Grüße

Dietmar Erlacher, Gesundheitsökonom
Bundesobmann vom Verein Krebspatienten für Krebspatienten - KfK
SHG Leiter
krebspatienten@gmail.com

*PS.: Wohl auf Grund* unserer/meiner Aktivitäten auf rauchsheriff.at wurde das krebsforum gehackt. Unzählige Beiträge sind verschwunden. Das Forum war monatelang nicht mehr verwendbar. 3 EDV-Techniker schafften es erst wieder vor 2 Monaten.
Bitte sendet mir zur DNA Zytometrie Artikel mit Datum und Links. Danke!

----------


## Reinardo

Lieber Dietmar:-

Du wirst auf Dein Schreiben sicherlich von kompetenterer Seite noch eine Stellungnahme erhalten. Zu Deiner Anmerkung:

          "Bekanntlich bemühe ich mich seit Jahren, die DNA-Zytometrie in Wien zum Thema zu machen. So lange aber die "Chefs" vom AKH-Wien dies in keiner Weise wollen, kämpfe ich gegen Windmühlen."

sende ich Dir als Anhang zu einer Email die Kopie eines Schreibens des Altmeisters der Cytopatologie, Herrn Professor Dr. Alfred Böcking, an einen unserer SHG-Leiter, in welchem Professor Böcking zu Deiner Anmerkung Stellung nimmt.

Da alle Fortschritte bei der klinischen Anwendung der Cytopathologie auch den Österreichern zugute kommen würden, wäre es vielleicht opportun, den Spendenaufruf auch im österreichischen Forum bekannt zu machen. Da ich bei Euch noch registriert bin, wäre ich gerne auch bereit, nach Hinweisen von Dir dabei mitzuwirken.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Josef

Lieber Reinardo und Mitleser, Mithelfer,

wie gesagt, wurde mein *1. Krebsforum Österreich* arg gehackt. In dieser Zeit bin ich auf mein www.rauchsheriff.at ausgewichen, habe ganz oben das "Krebsforum" als Unterforum installiert, dort und im Kalender Termine und Infos eingetragen. Das geschieht jetzt alles wieder im Krebsforum.

Den *Spendenaufruf* habe ich szt. selbstverständlich im Forum durchgeführt, auch eine Zahlung. Bei den gestrigen, mannigfachen, Diskussionen, DNA-Zytometrie war wegen der Spezifität und der rund zweitausend Besucher auf unserem Großstand, zu schwierig. Ich habe aber eine "Kurz-Zusammenfassung" aufgelegt.

Es ist kein gewaltiger Betrag, aber ich habe beschlossen, *Druckkostenbeiträge vom Wiener Krebstag "euch" als weitere Spende* zu überweisen!

*1. Krebsforum Österreich:*

Bitte meldet euch genau nach ...... http://krebsforum.asap-soft.com/inde....html#msg10790 an. 
Ich werde auf Wunsch sogar ein Unterforum im Prostatakrebs-Forum erstellen, zur Diskussion freigeben. Schließlich hatten wir vor dem Hackerangriff über 300.000 Zugriffe/Monat, rund 40 % aus Österreich, 30 % aus Deutschland, .....!

*Ich bin dabei, weil ich von der DNA-Zytometrie einen Nutzen für alle Männer sehe, * 

bitte gebt uns "Entwicklungshilfe,

Dietmar

krebspatienten@gmail.com

----------


## Harald_1933

Servus Dietmar,
vielen Dank für Deine klaren Worte zur immer wieder ablehnenden Einstellung der Ärzte in Österreich zur DNA-Ploidie-Befundung. Ich bitte um Verständnis, dass ich auf eine Kommentierung verzichte, weil leider auch in Deutschland der überwiegende Teil der Mediziner eher nach wie vor skeptisch ist, was die Richtigkeit der zusätzlichen Malignitätsbefundung per DNA-Ploidie anbelangt. Für Dich bzw. die betroffenen Männer stelle ich die nachfolgenden Links ein, die Dich in dieser Fülle sicher reichlich mit Informationen versorgen. Es könnte sein, dass die eine oder andere Broschüre noch hier und da kostenlos zur Verfügung steht. Es ist auch beabsichtigt, mittels Flyer kompaktes Wissen zur DNA-Zytometrie in Umlauf zu bringen. Das ist aber noch Zukunftsmusik.

http://www.prostata-shg-bretten.de/A...Zytometrie.pdf
http://www.prostata-shg-bretten.de/A...Skalpellen.pdf
http://www.prostata-shg-bretten.de/A..._Symposium.pdf
http://www.prostata-shg-bretten.de/A...s/DNA Text.pdf
http://www.prostata-shg-bretten.de/A...NA Tabelle.pdf
http://www.prostata-shg-bretten.de/A...mburg 2011.pdf
http://www.prostata-shg-bretten.de/A...-Zytologie.pdf
http://www.prostata-shg-bretten.de/A...ading Bonn.pdf
http://www.prostata-shg-bretten.de/A...pathologen.pdf
http://www.prostata-shg-bretten.de/A...3-download.pdf

Ich hoffe, Du und die in Frage kommenden Patienten nehmen sich Zeit zum Anklicken der obigen Links, um bei späteren Gesprächen mit Urologen etwas informiert zu sein. Ich wünsche Dir, dass Dein Forum zukünftig nicht mehr durch böse Attacken Schach matt gesetzt wird.

P.S.: Für die in Aussicht gestellte weitere Spende zur ProKo-Studie möchte ich mich im Namen der Initiatoren schon im voraus bedanken.


*"Mische Tun und Nichtstun, und du verbringst dein Leben in Fröhlichkeit"*
(Aus Russland)

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Dietmar,

wie ich sehe, hat Harald Dich schon mit einer großen Anzahl Informationsquellen versorgt. Ich sage Harald hierfür Dank, weil ich mangels seiner Internet-Kenntnisse und Fertigkeit beim Verlinken das nicht so gekonnt hätte. Ich werde Dir nun noch zur Herausgabe an Interessenten mit der Post 30 Exemplare einer von der Gmünder Ersatzkasse herausgegebenen Broschüre  "Prostatakrebs - Diagnose und Prognose" zusenden. Die Schrift ist für medizinische Laien geschrieben, aber mit Hinweisen und wissenschaftlichen Anmerkungen für Mediziner versehen.
Es würde mich und alle hier an der Zytopathologie Interessierten sicherlich freuen, wenn wir in Kontakt bleiben. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Reinhard,

hab Dank für die Erwähnung der Broschüre "Prostatakrebs - Diagnose und Prognose", die ich der Vollständigkeit halber* hier* auch noch für alle Forumsbenutzer vor meiner Abreise in einen längeren Urlaub einstelle. Ich finde es auch ganz toll, dass Du per Post 30 Exemplare der Broschüre Dietmar für seine Mitglieder zur Verfügung stellst.

*"Der Mensch wird, was er wird, durch die Sache, die er zu der seinen macht"
*(Karl Jaspers)

----------


## Josef

x
Hallo Reinardo und Mitleser,

die "alteingesessene" PCA-SHG Wien will sich für mehr Prostatazentren in Ö. einsetzen, sagte mir gestern am Krebstag der Gründer und Ehrenobmann. http://krebsforum.asap-soft.com/inde....html#msg13483 - Innsbruck ist es, Wien bemüht sich bereits um die Zuerkennung.

Wenn er und .... von der DNA-Zytometrie überzeugt werden können, dann bestünde die Möglichkeit, als Patientenvertreter gemeinsam an die entsprechenden AKH-Chefs (Prof. Krepler, Ärztl. Dir; Prof. Dr. Kerjaschki, Prof. Dr. M. Susani, Dr. S. Lang  und Prof. Dr. H. G. Wiener, Ethik-Kommission???, "heranzutreten", und ggf. mit euren Unterlagen mit Überzeugungsarbeit bei den Urologie-Spitzen am AKH (dzt. ohne Vorstand) eine Studie am AKH-Wien zu erreichen. 

Wenn ich/man merkt, dass weiterhin am AKH keine Chance besteht, dann ggf. in Innsbruck bzw. Graz versuchen, oder Baden, Linz (auch P.Zentrum bei Barmh. Schwestern?), Wels, Salzburg. 

Was glaubt man, bis wann "eure" Studie abgeschlossen sein könnte?

Herzliche Grüße

Dietmar

----------


## Harald_1933

Servus Dietmar,




> Was glaubt man, bis wann "eure" Studie abgeschlossen sein könnte?


das ist nicht so ganz leicht zu beantworten. Die Dauer der Studie selbst ist auf 1 Jahr angesetzt. Ob eine Verlängerung erforderlich werden würde, kann man jetzt noch nicht schlüssig beurteilen. Sicher ist aber doch grundsätzlich hier bekannt, dass es sich bei den in Frage kommenden Patienten um Teilnehmer aus der Harow-Studie handelt. Von diesen Patienten muss die jeweilige Einverständniserklärung eingeholt werden, dass man einer Ploidiebefundung der bei den jeweiligen Pathologen lagernden Stanzbiopsate zustimmt. Erst danach werden die ebenfalls informierten Urologen den Pathologen bitten, die Biopsate nach Düsseldorf zu senden. Mir ist bislang noch nicht bekannt geworden, dass es schon mal eine Ablehnung der notwendigen Einverständniserklärung gegeben hat. 
Es wäre natürlich eine enorme Bereicherung, wenn auch in Österreich Patienten überzeugt werden könnten, wie wichtig eine zusätzliche Malignitätsbefundung (also neben der Bestimmung des Gleason-Score) für zukünftige Therapieentscheidungen sein kann. Man könnte aber auch z. B. eine separate Studie bei Euch starten, die z.B. die Reproduzierbarkeit des GS versus DNA-Ploidie zum Inhalt hat.


*"Ein Stück Weges liegt hinter Dir, ein anderes Stück hast du noch vor dir. Wenn du verweilst, dann nur, um dich zu stärken, nicht aber, um aufzugeben"
*(Augustinus)

----------


## Harald_1933

Spendeneingang bis zum 10.02.2012: *18.540,86 * Anzahl der Spendenüberweisungen: *144*


Die Initiatoren der Studie danken allen Spendern.

Gruss aus Hoi An.

----------


## Harald_1933

Der Vollstaendigkeit wegen *hier* noch einmal der komplette Spendenaufruftext mit dem aktuellen heutigen Kontstand. Der Dank der Initiatoren dieser Studie gilt allen Spendern. Unter Beruecksichtigung des Spendenbetrages der Stiftung Maennergesundheit ist nunmehr schon sehr viel mehr als die Haelfte des fuer die Durchfuehrung der Studie erforderlichen Gesamtbetrages eingegangen. Ich bin persoenlich voller Optimismus, dass auch die noch fehlende Summe gespendet werden wird. Gruss aus Vietnam.

*"Wer das Lebenn nicht schätzt, der verdient es nicht"*
(Leonardo da Vinci 15.04.1452 - 02.05.1519)

----------


## Harald_1933

Nachdem sich in der Woche vom 24. 2. 2012 bis 2. 3. 2012 wenig Veränderung auf dem Spendenkonto ergeben hatte, verzichtete ich auch auf die Einstellung neuer Daten. Aber nach Ablauf der vergangenen Woche ergab sich wieder eine ansehnliche Bewegung, nämlich Spendeneingang bis zum 09.03.2012:   *20.790,86 €   * Anzahl der Spendenüberweisungen:      *152*. Allen Spendern gilt der Dank der Initiatoren der ProKo-Studie.

*"Volkswirtschaft ist die Lehre von der Notwendigkeit, dass der Mensch ein Auto braucht, um Geld zu verdienen, damit er sich ein Auto kaufen kann"
*(Robert Lembke)

----------


## Winni.da

Betr.: Spendenbescheinigung

Hallo, 

für meine Spende (Geldüberweisung) wurde mir eine Spendenbescheinigung vom BPS ausgestellt,
auf welcher bescheinigt wird, daß es sich um einen "Verzicht auf Erstattung von Aufwendungen" handeln soll.
Telefonisch bat ich heute um eine korrekte Spendenbescheinigung. Es gelang mir nicht, die Dame beim BPS zu
 bewegen, mir eine richtige Spendenbescheinigung zuzusenden. Sie war von der Richtigkeit ihrer Bescheinigung
überzeugt.

Wer fühlt sich angesprochen, hier Entwicklungshilfe zu leisten?

Gruß    Winni

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Winni,

wenn die Bescheinigung so lautet, dürfte Deine Spende in den falschen Topf gerutscht sein.
Das hat scheinbar einen steuerrechtlichen Grund.

Die Bescheinigung wird aber vom Finanzamt in voller Höhe anerkannt.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Carolin Stock

Hallo Winni,

wie meine Kollegin Ihnen in Ihrem Telefonat versprochen hatte, hat sie mit dem Steuerbüro Rücksprache gehalten. Ihr Hinweis, dass die Spendenbescheinigung nicht korrekt war, ist richtig. Vielen Dank für Ihren Hinweis, wir werden Ihnen umgehend eine korrigierte Spendenbescheinigung zusenden. 

Zur Information an weitere Spender, die dieses hier lesen, möchte ich ausführen:
Der Fehler ist auf eine gesetzlich veranlasste Umstellung der Spendenbescheinigungen im letzten Jahr zurückzuführen und könnte weitere Spendenbescheinigungen betreffen. Konkret wäre anzukreuzen gewesen, dass es sich nicht um einen Verzicht auf Erstattung von Aufwendungen handelt. Nach Rücksprache mit der Finanzverwaltung ist dieser Fehler jedoch nicht schädlich und muss nicht zwingend korrigiert werden.  Das Finanzamt erkennt die Spende als steuermindernd an, auch wenn sie als eine Sachspende via unserer Spendenquittung vom Finanzamt behandelt wird. Auf Wunsch der Spender kann aber die erhaltene Spendenbescheinigung neu ausgestellt oder mit einem Schreiben richtig gestellt werden. Wenden Sie sich hierfür bitte an die Geschäftsstelle des BPS: info@prostatakrebs-bps.de 

Vielen Dank nochmals für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit, Winni.
Besten Gruß
Carolin Stock
Bundesgeschäftsstellenleiterin des BPS





> Betr.: Spendenbescheinigung
> 
> Hallo, 
> 
> für meine Spende (Geldüberweisung) wurde mir eine Spendenbescheinigung vom BPS ausgestellt,
> auf welcher bescheinigt wird, daß es sich um einen "Verzicht auf Erstattung von Aufwendungen" handeln soll.
> Telefonisch bat ich heute um eine korrekte Spendenbescheinigung. Es gelang mir nicht, die Dame beim BPS zu
>  bewegen, mir eine richtige Spendenbescheinigung zuzusenden. Sie war von der Richtigkeit ihrer Bescheinigung
> überzeugt.
> ...

----------


## Harald_1933

Bis 9. März 2012 waren von *152 Spendern 20.790.86 * auf das Spendenkonto für die ProKo-Studie eingegangen. Vom 9. März bis 20. April 2012 haben weitere *13 Spender* den Kontostand auf nunmehr *21.885.86 * erhöht. Allen Spendern gilt der Dank der Initiatoren der schon laufenden Studie.

Um die ProKo-Studie jedoch ohne Unterbrechung zum Abschluß zu bringen, fehlen noch rund 10.000 . Ich appelliere im Namen dieser für uns Männer so wichtigen Studie, doch bitte noch einmal den Geldbeutel umzukrempeln. Auch viele kleine Beträge helfen und dienen dieser so lange umkämpften Studie, die den Beweis erbringen soll, dass eine DNA-Zytometrie in der Lage ist, die wahre Malignität eines PCa objektiv zu zu erkennen.

*"Als ich klein war, glaubte ich, Geld sei das Wichtigste im Leben. Heute, da ich alt bin, weiß ich: Es stimmt"
*(Oscar Wilde)

----------


## Harald_1933

Während der vergangenen 3 Wochen ist ein gewisser Stillstand in der Spendenbereitschaft festzustellen. Spendeneingang bis *11.05.2012:   22.195,86   Anzahl der Spendenüberweisungen:  170  

*Die DNA-Zytometrie steht als leitliniengerechter Diagnosebaustein zur Verfügung! Tatsache ist, sowohl Pathologie als auch Urologie als zwei unterschiedliche Disziplinen mit unterschiedlichen Diagnosemöglichkeiten verfügen jeweils über eigene Leitlinien, die aber in sich verknüpft sind. Im Vorwort der Pathologenleitlinie schreibt Prof. Hartmann, Zitat :dass diese Leitlinie aus dem Fachgebiet Pathologie eine Zentrale Rolle in der Diagnostik des Prostatakarzinoms und in der Risikostratifizierung einnimmt und ausdrücklich in der täglichen Diagnostik von Prostatagewebeproben anzuwenden ist.  Die Erarbeitung dieser Leitlinie, die von allen Beteiligten einen erheblichen Zeitaufwand verlangen, können bei rascher Umsetzung und konsequenter Anwendung zu einer deutlichen Standardisierung der histopathologischen Diagnostik von Prostataerkrankungen in der flächendeckende Krankenversorgung führen."

Dies wird insbesondere in der Veröffentlichung der S3-Leitlinie Prostata der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft im Oktober 2009 deutlich. Der jetzt vorliegenden Version haben die Vorstände des Bundesverbandes Deutscher Pathologen und der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Pathologie nach einiger Diskussion zugestimmt. Damit bekräftigt das Fachgebiet Pathologie seine zentrale Rolle innerhalb der Prostatazentren. Im Zeitalter der risikoadaptierten Behandlung von Patienten mit Prostatakarzinom, z. B. mit einer *Active Surveillance,* kommt den Pathologen eine immer wichtigere Rolle in der Therapiestratifizierung von Patienten mit Prostataerkrankungen zu. Die nachfolgende Anleitung gibt Pathologen wie Urologen eine Hilfestellung für die optimale Registrierung, Bearbeitung und Befunderhebung von Zytologien, Biopsien, transurethralen Resektionen sowie Prostatektomiepräparaten.

Auf Seite 8 steht: *"DNA-zytometrische Untersuchungen können im Einzelfall als Zusatzuntersuchung bei bestimmten Fragestellungen, z. B. Active Surveillance, neben dem Gleason-Grading durchgeführt werden, sind jedoch nicht als Standard anzusehen"  
Hier* nachzulesen.

*"Alles ist schwierig, bevor es leicht wird"
*(Moslik Saadi)

----------


## Harald_1933

Leider hat sich nun doch ein gewisser Stillstand in der Spendenbereitschaft für die so wichtige Pro-Ko-Studie zur DNA-Zytometrie eingeschlichen. Tatsächlich sind per 25.05.2012 nunmehr *22.195,86 * von *170* Spendern eingegangenen. Die Initiatoren der Studie bedanken sich bei allen Spendern, die mit ihrer Spende schon bekundet haben, wie wichtig auch ihnen der endgültige Nachweis der Richtigkeit einer durch DNA-Zytometrie erbrachten zusätzlichen und objektiven Malignitätsbefundung bei Vorhandensein eines Prostatakrebses ist.

In einem noch aktuellen Forumsthread, der sich mit der Bewertung einer DNA-Ploidie-Befundung sehr ausführlich befasst, kam von einem im Forum sehr geschätzten Forumsbenutzer der Vorschlag diesen wahrlich lesenswerten und informativen Beitrag zusätzlich *hier* einzustellen.

In Anbetracht der Schlüssigkeit des in Rede stehenden Forumsbeitrages habe ich auch darauf verzichtet, lediglich Auszüge hier noch einmal zu präsentieren. Es beinhaltet nämlich umumschränkt alles, was es zu diesem auch von mir persönlich favorisierten Thema noch zu offenbaren gibt. Mein aufrichtiger Dank gilt dem Verfasser.

*"In der Welt ist es einfach, den Meinungen anderer zu folgen; in der Einsamkeit fällt es leicht, sich nach den Meinungen anderer zu richten, aber ein großer Mann ist der, welcher inmitten der Menge vollständig gelassen die Unabhängigkeit bewahrt, die er in der Einsamkeit erworben"
*(Ralph Waldo Emerson - 1803-1882 - amerikanischer Geistlicher, Lehrer und Essayist)

----------


## Harald_1933

Nach der langen Sommerpause nunmehr Spendeneingang bis zum 03.09.2012:   23.295,86   - Anzahl der Spendenüberweisungen:      180

Es gibt auch *hier* Erfreuliches zu berichten.

Die Initiatoren der Studie freuen sich über diese großzügige Bereitschaft, die Studie tatkräftig, wie angekündigt,  durch dieses Charity-Golfturnier zu unterstützen.

----------


## Harald_1933

Leider gab es in den vielen Wochen seit der letzten Mitteilung über Spendeneingänge für die ProKo-Studie wenig resp. keine Bewegung. Nun stellt sich aber der aktuelle Kontostand wie folgt dar: Spendeneingang bis zum 26.10.2012: 23.930,86 

Anzahl der Spendenüberweisungen: 195, was bedeutet, dass in der Zwischenzweit 15 Spender einen Betrag von 635  zur Verfügung gestellt haben. Ein weiteres Mal danken die Initiatoren der Studie für diesen Spendeneinsatz.

Nun gab es bekanntlich das Charity-Golfturnier UroGolfCUp 2012 am Samstag, 29. September 2012 in Leipzig-Seehausen. Auf meine Rückfrage beim BPS erfuhr ich, dass die genaue Summe der dort eingegangenen Spendenbeträge noch nicht erfasst sei, aber umgehend bekannt gegeben würde.

----------


## Harald_1933

Inzwischen sind etliche Wochen vergangen. Das Charity-Golfturnier wurde auf der homepage des BPS *hier* angekündigt.

Auf meine erneute Rückfrage bekam ich vom BPS den ultimativen Hinweis, dass dieses Golfturnier von der Stiftung für Männergesundheit organisiert wurde und dass die eingegangenen Spendenbeiträge, die alle auf das Konto der Stiftung für Männergesundheit verbucht wurden, mit den Kosten des Turniers verrechnet würden, also im Klartext  lediglich der Überschuß oder der Reinerlös für die Studie zur Verfügung steht. Eine für mich überraschende Wende in der so euphorisch aufgenommenen Initiative von Prof. Dr. Jens-Uwe Stolzenburg, Uniklinik Leipzig, und dem Bund der Urologen e. G. Und tatsächlich stellt sich das dann auch *so dar*. 

*Hier* ein Hinweis zur HAROW-Studie, dem man alle relevanten Informationen über die Studie, Träger, Förderer, Beirat und Partner entnehmen kann,

Unter Träger erfährt man* hier* auch Näheres zur Stiftung für Männergesundheit.

Eine wahrlich lobenswerte Stiftung, die von dem nicht nur von mir sehr geschätzten Professor Weißbach geleitet wird.

Man findet dann unter Projekte "aktuelle Projekte" *hier* auch zur DNA-ProKo-Studie.

Weiter unten erscheint dann "Jetzt hier spenden" und wenn man klickt kommt man zum Konto:
Kontoinhaber: Stiftung Männergesundheit
 Kontonummer: 1 003 000 049
 Geldinstitut: Weberbank
 Bankleitzahl: 101 201 00
 Verwendungszweck: Spende (auch gerne unter Angabe eines bestimmten Projektes) Diese Passage in Klammern ist erst etliche Monate nach Beginn des Spendenaufrufs eingeflossen, aber dennoch eher weniger aussagefähig.

Nun frage ich mich, warum hier nicht von Anfang an die Kontonummer für das Konto angegeben wurde, das auf der homepage des BPS für diese ProKo-Studie extra eingerichtet wurde? Was ist nun mit den Beträgen, die die Stiftung für Männergesundheit bislang für die ProKo-Studie eingenommen hat? Warum darf oder sollte nicht nachgefragt werden? Auf was muß Rücksicht genommen werden?
Auch eine Rückfrage bei den Organisatoren des Leipziger Golfturniers über das Spendenergebnis wird nach nunmehr mehr als 4 Wochen mir als schlechter Stil  dokumentiert. Fakt sei aber, wie auch auf der homepage des BPS ersichtlich, dass Euro 5.000 von der Stiftung Männergesundheit für die ProKo Studie vertraglich fixiert sind. Der BPS wird bis zu einer Summe von rund 32.000 Euro Spenden sammeln und an die Studienleitung weitergeben. Die Differenz würde die Stiftung Männergesundheit gemäß Vertrag zahlen. Es möge sich nun jeder selbst ein Urteil über dieses Verwirrspiel bilden. Ich verabschiede mich mit dem heutigen Tage aus diesem von Ralf eröffneten Thread mit einem gewissen Unbehagen. Die von mir begleitete und unterstützte ProKo-Studie hätte eine weniger Durcheinander verursachende Begleitmusik verdient.

*"Der Mensch kann nur das an den Dingen erkennen, was an ihnen menschlich ist"
*(Sully Prudhomme)

----------


## Harald_1933

http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...723&Itemid=260

Wann kommt nun doch noch der große Unbekannte oder sogar jemand aus der Riege des finanziell besser gestellten Personenkreises, den es auch unter den registrierten Forumsbenutzern gibt, um den immer noch fehlenden Betrag für die ProKo-Studie beizusteuern? Wunder gibt es immer wieder! Warum nicht in diesem Forum?

Gruß Harald.

P.S.: Leider konnte ich es mir nun doch nicht verkneifen, noch einmal für die in Rede stehende Studie das Wort zu ergreifen.

----------


## Josef

"Jemand",
möglichst Arzt, 
sollte ein "wiederverwendbares Schreiben" mit der Bitte um Unterstützung verfassen und dann jedem VIP mit Prostatakrebs senden.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Dietmar,

lies bitte mal *dies hier* durch, was in dieser Richtung schon alles getan wurde und vergiss bitte nicht, dass wir vor ca. 5 Jahren schon mal alle wichtigen VIP's ohne zustimmende Resonanz angeschrieben haben.

Übrigens, darüber hast Du auch in Deinem Forum geschrieben.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Harald_1933

Vielen Dank Heribert für die Rückblende!

@Josef: Auch *hier* bitte noch einmal lesen. Natürlich war ich enttäuscht, nachdem ich mitbekommen hatte, dass für andere Projekte im Dunstkreis Krebs damals gerade sehr großzügig an ein Klinikum von der Hopp-Stiftung gespendet wurde.

----------


## Harald_1933

*Zwischenbericht  DNA-ProKo-Studie 
*
Es wurde immer mal nachgefragt, was denn inzwischen aus der DNA-ProKo-Studie geworden sei.

*Hier* kann man auf Seite 18 des BPS-Magazins 3/2013 erste Details erfahren.

"*Die Zukunft gehört denen, die an die Wahrhaftigkeit ihrer Träume glauben"*
(Eleanor Roosevelt)


Gruß Harald

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

Das von Harald nachstehend präsentierte Ergebnis aus der Prokostudie



entspricht dem von mir erwarteten Ergebnis und bestätigt die Überlegenheit der DNA-Ploidie zum GS. Ich habe noch zwei Fragen an Dich, Harald, und zwar


Warum wurde hier im Forum die sinnvolle Verwendung der Spendengelder in Zweifel gestellt, denn die Ergebnisse zeigen doch, dass die Prokostudie läuft?Mich würde noch interessieren, ob bei den fünf Probanden mit Progress die Verdopplungszeit erfasst wurde? 
Auf jeden Fall schönen Dank an Dich für das Einstellen der Böcking Präsentation.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Mich würde noch interessieren, ob bei den fünf Probanden mit Progress die Verdopplungszeit erfasst wurde?


Hallo Knut,

Deine Frage hätte nur Prof. Böcking beantworten können. Auf meine an ihn heute früh gerichtete E-Mail kam eben diese Antwort bei mir an:  

"Lieber Herr...

Hier meine Antwort an Knut Krüger, dessen Emai-Adresse ich nicht habe, mit besten Grüßen:

Die Frage nach der PSA-Verdoppelungszeit der fünf Patienten unter AS, die einen DNA-Grad 3 aufwiesen ist sehr berechtligt. Dabei ist allerdings nur diejenige zum Zeitpunkt der Fällung der Entscheidung zur AS relevant. 

Die Auswertungen der Studie laufen derezeit bei der Stiftung Männergesundheit in Berlin. Ich hoffe, dass man dort in der Lage sein wird diese Werte zu ermitteln. Ich werde mich gewiss darum kümmern.

Leider kann ich die mir auch gestellte, sehr sinnvolle Frage, ob sich auch DNA-Grade 3 unter den nicht progredienten Patienten fanden, auch noch nicht sicher beantworten. Ich bin mir aber sehr sicher, dass dies nicht der Fall sein wird. 

Ein DNA-Grad 3  wäre also ein sicherer Ausschlussgrund von der Strategie der Aktiven Überwachung.

Beste Grüße

A. Böcking"

@Knut,
über Deinen Dank zur Einstellung des Vortrages von Professor Böcking, gehalten anläßlich des Magdeburger Symposiums 2015 zum Thema Prostatakrebs, habe ich mich sehr gefreut. 

Sobald ich von Professor Böcking weitere Hinweise zu Deiner Fragestellung bekomme, würde ich an dieser Stelle wieder aktiv werden.

*Du kannst sie zitieren, du kannst ihnen widersprechen, du kannst sie verherrlichen oder verteufeln, nur eines kannst du nicht tun: Sie ignorieren - denn sie verändern Dinge. Sie bringen die menschliche Rasse nach vorne. Diejenigen, die verrückt genug sind zu denken, sie könnten die Welt verändern, tun es auch.* 
(Steve Jobs)

Gruß Harald

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Harald,

Ich bedanke mich für Deine Antwort und insbesondere für Deine schnell entfaltete Aktivität.
Herr Professor Böcking hat natürlich Recht, dass im Rahmen der Studie nur interessant ist, wie die Verdopplungszeit zurzeit der Entscheidung für AS war. Mich als Fan der Erfassung der Verdopplungszeitenentwicklung sowie der graphischen Darstellung des PSA-Verlaufes interessiert aber auch wie sich die Verdopplungszeit dann im Progress entwickelt hat, und ich nehme an, dass dies ermittelt wurde oder nachträglich aus den PSA-Werten noch errechnet werden kann. Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt!
Gruß Knut.

----------

